#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Аскетизм

## Федор Ф

Как я понимаю, аскетизм бывает разным. В своих крайних проявлениях он не приносит пользы, а только изнуряет человека. Такой аскетизм Будда критиковал. Все мы это знаем и понимаем. Тем не менее, аскетизм, самодисциплина, обуздание своих страстей -  необходимы. Но как определить меру аскетизма? Или это определяется сугубо индивидуально?

----------

Аурум (02.08.2013), Дечен Намдрол (02.08.2013), Степан Т (02.08.2013), Топпер- (02.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

http://atlasmap.ru/index.php/shtat/118147

В такой стране как Индия к людям аскетам обычно уважительное отношение.  
А что на счет нашей страны?

----------


## Федор Ф

> http://atlasmap.ru/index.php/shtat/118147
> 
> В такой стране как Индия к людям аскетам обычно уважительное отношение.  
> А что на счет нашей страны?


Дмитрон, я не про страну спрашиваю, а про личную практику.

----------

Аурум (02.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

Индивидуально конечно же. На мой взгляд хорошо сказал Дост. Чаа, который привёл метафору с кустом. Если не будешь поливать - засохнет. Но если будешь тянуть за ветки - то только всё погубишь и ничего не добьёшься. Нужен правильный баланс усилий. Который у всех свой. В суттах Будда о том же говорит. Но ещё и упоминает, что он не порицает любую суровую болезненную аскезу. А порицает только ту, которая из-за этого не приносит плодов (точнее, он порицает то, что она болезненна, но хвалит, если она при этом приносит плоды). Вот тут, в самом конце, там где о трёх видах отшельников - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Ittosai (02.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (02.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Топпер- (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (02.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Как я понимаю, аскетизм бывает разным. В своих крайних проявлениях он не приносит пользы, а только изнуряет человека. Такой аскетизм Будда критиковал. Все мы это знаем и понимаем. Тем не менее, аскетизм, самодисциплина, обуздание своих страстей -  необходимы. Но как определить меру аскетизма? Или это определяется сугубо индивидуально?


Для монахов например есть разрешенные четыре необходимости: еда, лекарства, одежда, жилища. Т.е. то, без чего человек жить не сможет. Можно ориентироваться на эти критерии.

----------

Алик (02.08.2013), Дечен Намдрол (02.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (02.08.2013)

----------


## Степан Т

> Как я понимаю, аскетизм бывает разным. В своих крайних проявлениях он не приносит пользы, а только изнуряет человека. Такой аскетизм Будда критиковал. Все мы это знаем и понимаем. Тем не менее, аскетизм, самодисциплина, обуздание своих страстей -  необходимы. Но как определить меру аскетизма? Или это определяется сугубо индивидуально?


Я даже не знаю аскетизм это или нет. У меня как-то сам постепенно исчез интерес ко многим благам цивилизации. Осталось по-минимуму. Я не прилагал к этому вообще никаких усилий, просто все затухло и все. Более ценно для меня уединение. Можно сказать веду полу-монашеский образ жизни.  :Smilie:  Наверное, не все знакомые меня понимают.

----------

Zom (02.08.2013), Алик (02.08.2013), Лери (02.08.2013), Микаэль (03.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Топпер- (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (02.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (02.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон, я не про страну спрашиваю, а про личную практику.


А может просто практикующим "Благородный Восьмиричный Путь" стать. Это подразумевает некоторую аскетичность, в современном понимании.
Вопрос в другом. Если как в Индии есть желание стать аскетом, то не получится. Отношение к ним в Индии и в России совершенно разное. Аскеты там в основном на подаяния живут и ночуют иногда при паломничествах в домах простых индийцев, у которых за честь такого дома принять. Такое же отношение к монахам паломникам в ЮВА.
В России, лучше держаться общины, с хорошей репутацией, иначе одиночество ни к чему хорошему не приведет.

----------

Zom (02.08.2013), Топпер- (02.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Индивидуально конечно же. На мой взгляд хорошо сказал Дост. Чаа, который привёл метафору с кустом. Если не будешь поливать - засохнет. Но если будешь тянуть за ветки - то только всё погубишь и ничего не добьёшься. Нужен правильный баланс усилий. Который у всех свой. В суттах Будда о том же говорит. Но ещё и упоминает, что он не порицает любую суровую болезненную аскезу. А порицает только ту, которая из-за этого не приносит плодов (точнее, он порицает то, что она болезненна, но хвалит, если она при этом приносит плоды). Вот тут, в самом конце, там где о трёх видах отшельников - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Спасибо. Тем не менее, порицается то, что отшельник мучает себя, даже при лучшем варианте (когда аскеза приносит плоды).

Согласен с тем, что мера должна быть индивидуальна. Я даже думаю, что при правильном понимании необходимый аскетизм становится естественным, нормой жизни. То есть, мудрый человек просто автоматически перестает следовать чувственным желаниям. Но у меня есть сомнения по поводу того, что можно полностью положиться только на мудрость. Все-таки некоторые усилия всегда необходимы. Опять же, смущает то, что всякие усилия загоняют желания, неблагие тенденции вглубь сознания. Это еще хуже. Со скрытыми тенденциями сложнее бороться.

----------

Zom (02.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> А может просто практикующим "Благородный Восьмиричный Путь" стать. Это подразумевает некоторую аскетичность, в современном понимании.
> Вопрос в другом. Если как в Индии есть желание стать аскетом, то не получится. Отношение к ним в Индии и в России совершенно разное. Аскеты там в основном на подаяния живут и ночуют иногда при паломничествах в домах простых индийцев, у которых за честь такого дома принять. Такое же отношение к монахам паломникам в ЮВА.
> В России, лучше держаться общины, с хорошей репутацией, иначе одиночество ни к чему хорошему не приведет.


Дмитрон, вам же пояснили, что вопрос про личную практику, про меру определения степени аскетизма. А вы начали о том как там живут в других странах и поучать как нужно жить вообще...

----------

Федор Ф (02.08.2013), Фил (02.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2013), Юрий Бочкарев (03.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Аскетизм к тому же ещё экономически выгодная вещь, например увидел шоколад в киоске или газету,очки и любые другие приблуды подумал так ли мне это необходимо, в итоге решил что нет, и сэкономил денег.

----------

Zom (02.08.2013), Лери (03.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Топпер- (02.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Как я понимаю, аскетизм бывает разным. В своих крайних проявлениях он не приносит пользы, а только изнуряет человека. Такой аскетизм Будда критиковал. Все мы это знаем и понимаем. Тем не менее, аскетизм, самодисциплина, обуздание своих страстей -  необходимы. Но как определить меру аскетизма? Или это определяется сугубо индивидуально?


Федор, я полагаю, что меру аскетизма нужно определять самому, ориентируясь на свои индивидуальные склонности к тем или иным вещам или явлениям... Только вот главная сложность, наверно, это уметь адекватно оценивать свои склонности и адекватно ставить границы для себя же.

----------

Федор Ф (02.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Для монахов например есть разрешенные четыре необходимости: еда, лекарства, одежда, жилища. Т.е. то, без чего человек жить не сможет. Можно ориентироваться на эти критерии.


Да, спасибо. Согласен. Только то, без чего нельзя жить. И не только в отношении внешних вещей, я думаю. Но и в отношении мыслей, например. Имеет смысл обуздать свои мысли, прежде всего. Не только по отношению к чувственным желаниям, но и по отношению к воображению, например. Это тоже лишнее. Может даже ментальная аскеза важнее внешней, материальной. Верно?

----------

Eugeny (02.08.2013), Zom (02.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (02.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Степан Т (02.08.2013), Энн Тэ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон, вам же пояснили, что вопрос про личную практику, про меру определения степени аскетизма. А вы начали о том как там живут в других странах и поучать как нужно жить вообще...


*Аскетизм (от греч. asketes — упражняющийся в чём-либо; отшельник, монах)*, ограничение и подавление чувственных влечений, желаний ("умерщвление плоти") как средство достижения религиозных или этических целей. Кроме того, А. является также и нормой нравственности (готовность к самоограничению, умение идти на жертвы) во имя определенных социальных целей. Истоки А. обнаруживаются уже в первобытном обществе (где А. обусловливался суровыми условиями существования), например в инициациях. Значит. развития А. достиг в восточных религиях (брахманизм, джайнизм, индуизм, буддизм, древнеиудейские секты-терапевты, ессеи), в религиозно-философских течениях Древней Греции (орфики, пифагорейцы). Мотивация А. в различных религиозно-философских учениях различна. Так, А. киников определялся их идеей свободы от потребностей и общественных связей; в дуалистических религиозных учениях, рассматривающих тело и материальность как "темницу души", А. выступает как путь преодоления плоти, освобождение от неё (особенно в манихействе). В сущности же, в антагонистическом обществе религиозный А. имеет классовый смысл. Возведение церковью А. в принцип добродетели уводит народные массы от борьбы за улучшение их материального положения, умаляет в их глазах значение собственности, которой обладают господствующие классы в эксплуататорском обществе.

http://slovari.yandex.ru/%D0%B0%D1%8...8%D0%B7%D0%BC/

Слово аскетизм я понимаю буквально. "Степень аскетизма", о которой здесь говориться, понимаю как "степень ограничений" от мирской жизни.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Только вот главная сложность, наверно, это уметь адекватно оценивать свои склонности и адекватно ставить границы для себя же.


Да, сложно. Тут главное, не давать себе поблажек

----------

Аурум (02.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Все-таки некоторые усилия всегда необходимы. Опять же, смущает то, что всякие усилия загоняют желания, неблагие тенденции вглубь сознания. Это еще хуже. Со скрытыми тенденциями сложнее бороться.


Просто усилия тоже разные бывают. Если это усилия по подавлению - то никакого толка не будет. А если это усилия по отречению и распылению неблагих качеств, по их недопущению - то толк будет. Например, есть желание, и можно направлять усилие на то, чтобы ему не последовать, а можно направить усилие на его подавление, маскировку - будто у тебя этого желания, типа, нет. Или же начать "ненавидеть" это желание, что, по сути, то же самое подавление. Вот это последнее - неумелый подход.

----------

Богдан Б (02.08.2013), Дхармананда (02.08.2013), Лери (03.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Степан Т (02.08.2013), Топпер- (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (02.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2013), Юрий Бочкарев (03.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Но и в отношении мыслей, например. Имеет смысл обуздать свои мысли, прежде всего. Не только по отношению к чувственным желаниям, но и по отношению к воображению, например. Это тоже лишнее. Может даже ментальная аскеза важнее внешней, материальной. Верно?


Интересная мысль. Игры ума весьма захватывающи: мы очень любим рассуждать, решать, оценивать, фаназировать. Оказ от ментальной жвачки, наверное, большой шаг вперед.

----------

Алик (02.08.2013), Лери (03.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Степан Т (02.08.2013), Топпер- (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (02.08.2013), Энн Тэ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> можно направлять усилие на то, чтобы ему не последовать


Т.е. игнорировать его?




> а можно направить усилие на его подавление


Да, подавление к добру не приведет.
Только это непросто различить (подавление и не следование). Тонкий весьма момент.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вообще-то это далеко не просто  Разумеется, предмет обсуждения не выходит за рамки БВП.


Не просто даже "панчашилу" соблюдать.)
А быть аскетом совсем совсем непросто.

----------

Топпер- (02.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А порицает только ту, которая из-за этого не приносит плодов


А вот еще хотелось бы прояснить один момент - какие конкретно плоды приносит аскеза? 
Мне думается, что это, прежде всего, очищение от всякого хлама ментального и материального.

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. игнорировать его?


Ну вот как бывает - появляется к чему-либо жажда. Ты её замечаешь, что она существует в данный момент в уме, и замечаешь, что жажда склоняет ум к тому, чтобы тот начал действовать так, чтобы получить объект, требуемый жаждой. И вот тогда ты направляешь усилия на то, чтобы ум НЕ стал следовать, не стал действовать так, чтобы получить этот объект. Это не игнорирование. Это тяжёлый труд - не потакать желанию. Усилие по "вытягиванию" ума из привычного русла, колеи, которыми он устремлён к желаемому.

Насколько я понимаю, именно в этом болезненность аскезы и состоит. Настолько часто и в отношении каких именно вещей ты направляешь усилия по этому вытягиванию. Чрезмерное старание в этом поле способно породить немало дуккхи .) Но, если это делать более-менее равномерно, без чрезмерных усилий, не допуская при этом "падений", то тогда будет, с одной стороны, естественный прогресс, с другой стороны, отсутствие дуккхи.

----------

Алик (02.08.2013), Богдан Б (05.08.2013), Дхармананда (02.08.2013), Лери (03.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (02.08.2013)

----------


## Степан Т

> Просто усилия тоже разные бывают. Если это усилия по подавлению - то никакого толка не будет. А если это усилия по отречению и распылению неблагих качеств, по их недопущению - то толк будет. Например, есть желание, и можно направлять усилие на то, чтобы ему не последовать, а можно направить усилие на его подавление, маскировку - будто у тебя этого желания, типа, нет. Или же начать "ненавидеть" это желание, что, по сути, то же самое подавление. Вот это последнее - неумелый подход.


Тут еще разницу между подавлением и отречением нужно понимать и грань между ними, она не всегда очевидна...

----------

Аурум (02.08.2013), Топпер- (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (02.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

Хотя, в некоторых случаях, Будда советует даже и подавить. Потому что иногда лучше подавить, чем сделать что-либо, потакая неумелым состояниям.

Это пятый пункт вот здесь - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

Но, опять-таки, не нужно вырывать из контекста. Подавление с мудростью и пониманием что к чему у человека мудрого, и подавление запутанным и глупым человеком - это разные подавления, и если первому они будут как минимум не во вред, то второму могут быть вполне и во вред.

----------

Жека (06.08.2013), Лери (03.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Степан Т (02.08.2013), Топпер- (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (02.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Повторю не замеченный никем вопрос: какие *конкретно* плоды мы ждем от аскетизма?

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Повторю не замеченный никем вопрос: какие *конкретно* плоды мы ждем от аскетизма?


От аскетизма, как сознательного самоограничения, мы ждём умения не поддаваться жажде.

----------

Zom (02.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Топпер- (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (02.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> От аскетизма, как сознательного самоограничения, мы ждём умения не поддаваться жажде.


И злобе в том числе.

А так - по мне, вопрос риторический, ради чего ведётся аскеза. Ради уменьшения омрачений ума, конечно же.

----------

Жека (06.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (02.08.2013), Энн Тэ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Аскетизм развивает бесстрастие, так необходимое для освобождения,  и чистоту помыслов.

----------

Жека (06.08.2013)

----------


## Трамонтана

> Как я понимаю, аскетизм бывает разным. В своих крайних проявлениях он не приносит пользы, а только изнуряет человека. Такой аскетизм Будда критиковал. Все мы это знаем и понимаем. Тем не менее, аскетизм, самодисциплина, обуздание своих страстей -  необходимы. Но как определить меру аскетизма? Или это определяется сугубо индивидуально?


Если это не ведет к угасанию страсти, чувственного желания, привязанности, к избавлению от неведения, к обузданию ума, то это не Дхамма и неправильный аскетизм. Будда критиковал умерщвление плоти ведущее к помрачению ума, ослаблению тела, причинению бессмысленных страданий. Тем не менее, для простого человека и виная это суровый аскетизм, иначе бы и не возникло разногласий и желания некоторых товарищей послабления кодекса поведения. 

«К старанию побуждай себя, отрежь поток!
И чувственные все желания развей, брахман!
Ведь не отбросив чувственных желаний,
Мудрец единства не достигнет.

Ведь если б делал кто, что нужно совершить,
В тиски усилий он себя б тогда зажал.
Ведь если вялый ты, скитальческая жизнь
Лишь только пыль одну способна разогнать.

Проступок лучше бы не совершать,
Иначе в будущем возникнет сожаление.
Но вот благое дело лучше совершить,
Ведь совершив, раскаяния не будет.

*Если неправильно ухватишь кусы ты траву,
Порежешь этим лишь ты собственные руки,
Так и неправильно ведомая аскета жизнь
Затянет прямо в преисподнюю тебя.*

Любой поступок, нерадиво совершённый,
Любые искажённые обеты,
Святая жизнь, что вызывает подозрение,
Не может принести большого плода».

СН 2.8
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Лери (03.08.2013), Федор Ф (03.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

В этой строфе речь идёт не о суровом аскетизме, а о неблагих безнравственных поступках, которые совершают отшельники.

Это разъясняется, например, вот тут, в АН 7.72:

“Как вы думаете, монахи? Что лучше, обнять это огромное пламя - горящее, пылающее, полыхающее - и сесть или лечь рядом с ним, или же обнять девушку с мягкими и нежными руками и ногами, из клана кхаттиев, брахманов или домохозяев, и сесть или лечь рядом с ней?”

“Куда лучше, Учитель, обнять девушку с мягкими и нежными руками и ногами, из клана кхаттиев, брахманов или домохозяев, и сесть или лечь рядом с ней. Было бы болезненно обнять это огромное пламя - горящее, пылающее, полыхающее - и сесть или лечь рядом с ним”.

“Я уведомляю вас, монахи, что для безнравственного человека с плохим характером – того, кто нечист и подозрителен в своём поведении; скрытен в своих делах; не отшельник, хотя и заявляет о себе как о таковом; внутренне прогнивший, порочный, развращённый – было бы куда лучше обнять это огромное пламя - горящее, пылающее, полыхающее - и сесть или лечь рядом с ним. И почему? Потому что из-за этого он бы пережил смерть или смертельную боль, но из-за этого он бы не переродился после смерти, после распада тела, в состоянии лишений, в неблагом уделе, в нижних мирах, в аду. Но когда этот безнравственный человек… обнимает девушку с мягкими и нежными руками и ногами, из клана кхаттиев, брахманов или домохозяев, и садится или ложится рядом с ней, то это ведёт к его вреду и страданию в течение долгого времени. После распада тела, после смерти, он перерождается в состоянии лишений, в неблагом уделе, в нижних мирах, в аду.

----------

Богдан Б (05.08.2013), Лери (03.08.2013), Ритл (02.08.2013), Трамонтана (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (03.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как я понимаю, аскетизм бывает разным. В своих крайних проявлениях он не приносит пользы, а только изнуряет человека. Такой аскетизм Будда критиковал. Все мы это знаем и понимаем. Тем не менее, аскетизм, самодисциплина, обуздание своих страстей -  необходимы. Но как определить меру аскетизма? Или это определяется сугубо индивидуально?


Через "необходимо и достаточно" или "можно ли без этого обойтись, не причиняя вред здоровью?"

Мне вообще кажется, что чем дальше практикуешь, тем без многих вещей можешь обойтись, и это естественное следствие практики. С другой стороны учишься не загонять себя и не впадать в крайности. И если тебе прямо домой принесли торт, то ты его ешь и не беспокоишься. :Smilie: 

Я вообще для себя решила так - если какие-то условия сами плывут в руки без усилий и их никому нельзя отдать, то ими можно разумно пользоваться. Главное, специально ни за чем не гнаться. Нужен прожиточный минимум средств для поддержания здоровья и возможности практики. Но если есть кармические условия изобилия чего-то, глупо пугаться и бежать, а нужно точно также заняться анализом и правильным восприятием того же изобилия. Оно ничуть не меньше является буддийской практикой. Я бы даже сказала, что с вынужденным изобилием справляться гораздо сложнее :Smilie: 


В любом случае не аскетизм главное, главное - отринуть аффекты.

----------

Лери (03.08.2013)

----------


## Трамонтана

Прошу прощения >.< Просто во вкладке открыто было и слова прям по теме показались

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А вот еще хотелось бы прояснить один момент - какие конкретно плоды приносит аскеза? 
> Мне думается, что это, прежде всего, очищение от всякого хлама ментального и материального.


Поскольку мне приходится постоянно жить среди отсутствия аскезы, в семье, то могу смело заявить, что даже без аскезы можно существенно редуцировать ментальный и материальный хлам, особенно ментальный. Главное, постоянно наблюдать свой ум и направлять его в сторону благого. А внешнее не имеет такого уж большого значения, думаю. Если памятовать и постоянно размышлять о страдательности и непостоянстве - многие вещи сами собой перестают цеплять.

----------

Лери (03.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> И злобе в том числе.
> 
> А так - по мне, вопрос риторический, ради чего ведётся аскеза. Ради уменьшения омрачений ума, конечно же.


В конечном итоге-то - да. Весь Путь ведет к уменьшению омрачений. И ради одной цели - освобождения он предпринимается. Однако каждый фактор, каждый аспект, помимо этого, имеет свои, конкретные плоды. В этих нюансах я хочу разобраться, в тонких, незаметных на первый взгляд нюансах.
 К тому же я спрашивал о плодах, а не о цели. 

Вот для меня лично плод любых попыток аскетической практики - это ощущение необыкновенной легкости, внутренней свободы, строгости, собранности, чистоты. 

Я по природе своей чувственный, эмоциональный человек. Всю жизнь ощущал это, как груз, морок. И даже в молодости, когда я был полным идиотом, интуитивно стремился к аскетизму, как защите от этого груза. Но тогда это стремление было неосознанным. Теперь, когда я непосредственно знаю эту легкость и чистоту сознания, могу говорить о ней, как о плоде аскезы. Но все мы находимся в пути, до цели далеко. Происходят и срывы и кризисы и заблуждения. Во избежание их я и хочу тщательно обсудить и продумать этот вопрос, чтобы не ошибиться ни в чем.

----------

Жека (06.08.2013), Лери (03.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так и неправильно ведомая аскета жизнь
> Затянет прямо в преисподнюю тебя.


Так вот и пытаемся разобраться, что значит правильная аскеза, а что - неправильная.

----------


## Zom

> Так вот и пытаемся разобраться, что значит правильная аскеза, а что - неправильная.


Повторюсь, в стихе речь идёт не о конкретных аскетических практиках, а о ведениии целибатной жизни саманом (монахом любых традиций). И в этом контексте неправильная аскеза (т.е. такая жизнь) - это когда ты заявляешь что ты монах, а на деле ничем от мирянина не отличаешься. В этом случае, как утверждает Будда, это ведёт к очень-очень плохим результатам. 




> В конечном итоге-то - да. Весь Путь ведет к уменьшению омрачений. И ради одной цели - освобождения он предпринимается. Однако каждый фактор, каждый аспект, помимо этого, имеет свои, конкретные плоды. В этих нюансах я хочу разобраться, в тонких, незаметных на первый взгляд нюансах.
> К тому же я спрашивал о плодах, а не о цели.


Ну если начинать говорить о нюансах, тогда нужно бы и прояснить что же именно подразумевается под "аскезой". Какая-то конкретная практика? Выходит, что так. Есть палийское слово "дхутанга", что и подразумевается под конкретно аскетической практикой. Притом, надо заметить, эта практика является НЕобязательной для монахов - не говоря уж о мирянах. Её можно предпринимать, чтобы в тех или иных местах усилить результаты, или же получить результаты конкретные. Видимо об этом вы говорите. Давайте рассмотрим. В Висуддхимагге перечисляется 13 практик. Если не ошибаюсь, в суттах обычно упоминается только несколько из этих аскетических практик. Может где-то есть чуть больше, но списка в 13 я не припомню. Ну да ладно. Рассмотрим 13.

1. Ношение одежд из обносков. (pamsukulik'anga) — когда монах не соглашается принимать одежду, сшитую мирянами, а использует только ту, что сшита им самим из выброшенных лохмотьев. Зачем так делать? Очевидно, чтобы уменьшить привязанность к красивому, к удобному/комфортному, привязанность к "получению даров" в целом. Уменьшение этих привязанностей и будет плодом этой конкретной аскезы. 

2. Практика ношения трёх одежд (tecivarik'anga) — Монах использует, носит только 3 предмета одежды. Опять-таки, чтобы уменьшить привязанность к комфорту и к "получению даров" в целом. 

3. Практика употребления только той пищи, что получена личным хождением за подаяниями (pindapatik'anga) — Монах ест только то, что собрал, не принимает еду в монастыре или же приглашения на обеды от мирян. Зачем? Очевидно, практика умеренности в еде (одна из важных, перечисляемых в Пути Ученика).

4. Практика хождения от дома к дому (sapadanik'anga) — монах не пропускает дома, выбирая, например, только дома богатых, а собирает еду у всех домов подряд. Очевидно, опять-таки практика уменьшения привязанности к комфорту, к еде, а также, видимо, практика равностности (упеккха). То есть, плоды такой аскезы будут соответствующими.

5. Практика есть один раз (ekasanik'anga) — монах ест только один раз до полудня, а не несколько (например, очень рано и второй раз, перед самым полуднем). Опять-таки, практика умеренности в еде.

6. Практика еды только из чаши для сбора подаяний (pattapindik'anga) — монах ест из чаши, где вся еда перемешена, а не разложенную по отдельным тарелкам. Практика устранения привязанности к еде (или - в некоторых случаях - может быть практикой рассмотрения отвратительности еды, что, в целом, относится к тому же). Результатом должно быть то, что ты "ешь просто для того, чтобы жить". Практика отличная, очень действенная, я её часто применяю сам, когда себе готовлю еду. Ну а то, что привязанность к еде - одна из самых сильных привязанностей у человека - и говорить не стоит.

7. Практика отказа от дополнительной еды (khalu-paccha-bhattik'anga) — монах не принимает еду, после того, как поел достаточно - даже если миряне предлагают ему ещё. Опять же, связано с умеренностью в еде и устранением влечения к еде. Почему так много аскез, связанных с едой? Видимо, из-за того, что, лишая себя всех иных удовольствий в монашестве, ум "сублимируется" на еду. 

8. Практика проживания в лесу (Araññik'anga) — монах живёт не в населённом пункте, а вне его. Зачем? Для устранения отвлечений (шум, гам и т.д.) что мешает практике развития умиротворения и медитации. Ну а также профилактика связанности с мирянами, разными заботами мирского толка и т.д. Ещё раз подчеркну, что эта практика НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ обязательной для монахов, хотя некоторые люди, особенно неофиты, думают иначе.

9. Практика проживания под деревом (в лесу) (rukkhamulik'anga) — монах не использует жилище, но живёт либо в монашеском зонтике (большой такой, с сеткой от комаров), либо в каком-нить шалаше, либо вообще так, на открытом месте. Очевидно, для устранения привязанности к комфорту, жилищу.

10. Практика проживания под открытым небом (abbhokasik'anga) — монах не использует крышу или крону дерева по мере проживания, но разрешается использовать навес из монашеских одежд (от солнца, видимо). Судя по всему, ещё более суровая аскеза, чтоб устранить малейшую привязанность к жилищам и комфорту.  

11. Практика проживания на кладбище (susanik'anga) — монах живёт на кладбищах, площадках для кремации. Применяется для развития памятования о смерти и кладбищенских "трупных" созерцаний, что ведёт к преодолению чувственной жажды, развитию восприятия безличностности (анатты). Плоды будут соответствующими, разумеется.

12. Практика использования любой постели (yatha-santhatik'anga) — монах довольствуется любым местом, которое ему выделили для сна. Опять-таки, практика уменьшения привязанности к комфорту. Видимо, также и работает для уменьшения недовольства или упрямства. 

13. Практика только сидения (nesajjik'anga) — монах живёт так, что принимает только 3 позы тела, и никогда не ложится. Очевидно, для развития бодрствования, осознанности, бдительности, уменьшения лени, апатии. Также важные этапы в практике Пути Ученика. Плоды должны быть соответствующими.

ЗЫ: Висуддхимагга поясняет, что в каждой из этих 13 практик есть ещё градации на 3 уровня - мягко, средне, жёстко практиковать (поясняется в чём именно есть уступки или наоборот жёсткость). Также нужно отметить, что не обязательно постоянно это практиковать. Можно лишь на некоторый период. Или - периодами. Или, если ты почти архат - постоянно.

----------

Lion Miller (04.08.2013), Богдан Б (05.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.08.2013), Поляков (03.08.2013), Ритл (04.08.2013), Сергей Ч (03.08.2013), Степан Т (03.08.2013), Федор Ф (03.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

М-да  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Повторюсь, в стихе речь идёт не о конкретных аскетических практиках, а о ведениии целибатной жизни саманом (монахом любых традиций). И в этом контексте неправильная аскеза (т.е. такая жизнь) - это когда ты заявляешь что ты монах, а на деле ничем от мирянина не отличаешься. В этом случае, как утверждает Будда, это ведёт к очень-очень плохим результатам. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну если начинать говорить о нюансах, тогда нужно бы и прояснить что же именно подразумевается под "аскезой". Какая-то конкретная практика? Выходит, что так. Есть палийское слово "дхутанга", что и подразумевается под конкретно аскетической практикой. Притом, надо заметить, эта практика является НЕобязательной для монахов - не говоря уж о мирянах. Её можно предпринимать, чтобы в тех или иных местах усилить результаты, или же получить результаты конкретные. Видимо об этом вы говорите. Давайте рассмотрим. В Висуддхимагге перечисляется 13 практик. Если не ошибаюсь, в суттах обычно упоминается только несколько из этих аскетических практик. Может где-то есть чуть больше, но списка в 13 я не припомню. Ну да ладно. Рассмотрим 13.
> 
> 1. Ношение одежд из обносков. (pamsukulik'anga) — когда монах не соглашается принимать одежду, сшитую мирянами, а использует только ту, что сшита им самим из выброшенных лохмотьев. Зачем так делать? Очевидно, чтобы уменьшить привязанность к красивому, к удобному/комфортному, привязанность к "получению даров" в целом. Уменьшение этих привязанностей и будет плодом этой конкретной аскезы. 
> 
> 2. Практика ношения трёх одежд (tecivarik'anga) — Монах использует, носит только 3 предмета одежды. Опять-таки, чтобы уменьшить привязанность к комфорту и к "получению даров" в целом. 
> ...


Покажите мне таких современных монахов, я буду неустанно перед ними простираться и делать подношения до конца жизни!

----------


## Аурум

> М-да


Почему же вы расстроились?

----------


## Zom

> Покажите мне таких современных монахов, я буду неустанно перед ними простираться и делать подношения до конца жизни!


В Тае, говорят, есть. И про Ланку тоже слышал. Наверняка и в остальных странах тхеравады есть. Но, естественно, они не какие-то известные мега-аджаны. Живут тихо, мирно, никому не мешают, но и ни с кем общаться особо не стремятся. Поэтому никто о них в интернете и не знает.

----------

Лери (04.08.2013), Ритл (04.08.2013), Степан Т (04.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (04.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Покажите мне таких современных монахов, я буду неустанно перед ними простираться и делать подношения до конца жизни!


В Корее такие встречаются, едят один раз в день миску риса и никогда не ложатся. Недавно умер довольно известный монах Чон Хва сыним.

----------

Лери (04.08.2013), Ритл (04.08.2013), Степан Т (04.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В Корее такие встречаются, едят один раз в день миску риса и никогда не ложатся.


Блин, как бы собрать средства на билет в Корею?

----------


## Поляков

> Блин, как бы собрать средства на билет в Корею?


Есть один раз в день миску риса.

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Есть один раз в день миску риса.


А если я не люблю рис?

----------


## Трамонтана

Зом
<<Почему так много аскез, связанных с едой? Видимо, из-за того, что, лишая себя всехиных удовольствий в монашестве, ум"сублимируется" на еду.>>

Есть мысль, что такая сублимация постепенно приводит к удовольствию от джаны, от отречения от мирского. И когда реально достигается счастье джаны, то у монаха ограничивающего себя во всем происходит полная перестройка личности, ценностей, потребностей. Ему уже больше не нужно удовлетворения низменных потребностей в принципе. Это уже близко к нирване.

----------


## Трамонтана

Т.е. не в том смысле, что удовольствие от джаны это сублимация, нет. Удовольствие, восторг, счастье джаны это ее характеристики, если и не монах, а мирянин достигнет, то так же будет ощущать все это не ограничивая себя. Но Само это удовольствие станет центральным и вытеснит жажду других удовольствий на периферию внимания, это будет перепрошивка индивидуума, когда индивидуум уже не подавляет свои влечения, а они действительно для него не являются приоритетными. А приоритетом становится дальнейшее избавление, концентрация ума. Монах уже не борется с собой, нет этих раздирающих противоречий между "я хочу то-то и то-то" и "надо следовать кодексу". Монашеская, аскетическая жизнь становится естественной.

----------


## Трамонтана

Вот есть сутта http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

И в ней, на мой взгляд, дан намек на то, что есть правильный аскетизм, а что нет. Да не намек, а совершенно точное указание. 

Я подумал: «Какие бы жрецы и отшельники прошлого не испытывали бы болезненных, мучительных, пронзающих ощущений из-за их стараний, это [моё болезненное чувство] – самое сильное. Никто не мог вынести ещё большее [страдание]. Какие бы жрецы и отшельники будущего не испытывали бы болезненных, мучительных, пронзающих ощущений из-за их стараний, это [моё болезненное чувство] – самое сильное. Никто не сможет вынести большее [страдание]. Какие бы жрецы и отшельники настоящего не испытывали бы болезненных, мучительных, пронзающих ощущений из-за их стараний, это [моё болезненное чувство] – самое сильное. Никто не может вынести ещё большее [страдание]. Но через эти мучительные аскетические практики я не достиг какого-либо сверхчеловеческого состояния, или какого-либо отличия в знании и видении, достойного Благородных. Может ли существовать иной путь к Пробуждению?»
Я подумал: «Я помню, как однажды, когда мой отец из клана Сакьев работал, я сидел в прохладе тенистого миртового дерева, и тогда – в достаточной мере оставив чувственные удовольствия и неумелые умственные качества – я вошёл и пребывал в первой джхане: восторг и счастье, рождённые [этим] оставлением, сопровождались направлением ума и удержанием ума. Могло ли это быть путём к просветлению?» Вслед за этим воспоминанием пришло озарение: «Это путь к Пробуждению». Я подумал: «Так почему я боюсь этого удовольствия [джханы], которое не имеет ничего общего ни с чувственным наслаждением, ни с неумелыми умственными качествами?» Я подумал: «Более я не боюсь этого удовольствия, которое не имеет ничего общего ни с чувственным наслаждением, ни с неумелыми умственными качествами, но которого трудно достичь с настолько истощённым телом. Что если я приму какую-нибудь твёрдую пищу: немного риса и каши?» Так я принял твёрдую пищу: немного риса и каши. И теперь пять монахов, которые присматривали за мной, подумали: «Если наш отшельник Готама достиг какого-либо высшего состояния, он скажет нам». Но когда они увидели, как я ем твёрдую пищу – немного риса и каши – они в отвращении покинули меня, думая так: «Отшельник Готама живёт в достатке. Он оставил свои усилия и ниспадает к роскоши».

Вот в этом отрывке и далее показывается, что является неумелым ограничением, а что умелым и что удовольствие джаны не порочно и не является чувственным омрачением. Это и есть срединный путь. Ограничение в удовольствиях, но наслаждение концентрацией., избавлением от неумелых качеств ума.

----------


## Жека

На Шри Ланке в лесных араннях практикуют дхутанга (аскетическая практика времен самого Будды). Как раз про жизнь под деревьями и прочее. 
Я много слышала о том, что так как люди в принципе склонны к крайностям, то и аскетизм становится чрезмерным и лишь раздувает эго. Когда ты "слишком" нравственный, быстро появляется осуждение других: "О, эти люди ничего не знают об опасности чувственных наслаждения!"
Возможно, это правда, но это, в первую очередь, твое собственное омрачение в виде осуждения других, что есть плохо.
Кроме этого, много говорят о том, как легко монахи в лесу себя обманывают духовными достижениями. Дело в том, что в уединении все килесы как бы скрываются и люди начинают мнить себя арахантами. А стоит вернуться в город - омрачения тут как тут. С небес на землю.
Здесь, Федор, нет единого рецепта. Есть хорошая сутта в Маджима Никае, когда мужчина отказался от всего богатства и жены, и разозлился, что Будда обратился к нему "домохозян". Мол, я не домохозяин, а аскет. Будда же ему ответил, что аскетизм не в том, чтобы отбросить золото и дом, а в том, чтобы отбросить неблагое. 
Так или иначе, даже мирянин может быть аскетом. Перестать скупать ненужные вещи, довольствоваться минимумом, перестать услаждать свои глаза и уши - все это постепенно приходит само собой, когда практика идет успешно. И это да, огромное и чистое счастье. Когда ты не то что не можешь себе позволить что- то.
Просто - не интересно. Это и есть Ниббида.

----------

Such (07.08.2013), Zom (06.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (06.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (06.08.2013), Богдан Б (07.08.2013), Лери (07.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (06.08.2013), Сергей Ч (08.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013), Федор Ф (06.08.2013), Юй Кан (06.08.2013), Юрий Бочкарев (07.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Перестать скупать ненужные вещи,


Про скупание ненужных вещей -- полностью согласна, что не стоит.




> довольствоваться минимумом,


Про это тоже в принципе согласна.




> перестать услаждать свои глаза и уши


А вот это уже трудно. Можно же услаждать, без привязанности. Или нельзя?

В одной из сутр Будда вроде как одному царю посоветовал, как достичь освобождения, не отказываясь от наслаждения музыкой.

----------


## Жека

Без привязанности человек просто не захочет наслаждаться, потому что у него есть внутри источник наслаждения. Ибо почему так много говорится о дхьянах? Потому что дхьяна монаха или мирянина выводит как бы на новый уровень счастья - свободного от чувственности. Это счастье намного более сильное и серьезное, поэтому достигший дхьян практически неспособен вернуться к более низкому виду плотских утех. 
Будда дает аналогию наслаждения от чувственности - как бы голодная собака подошла к мяснику, и тот кинул бы ей скелет. Как бы она ни пыталась насытиться, глодая это скелет, там нет мяса. Это аналогия с теми радостями жизни, которые обычные люди получают, слушая музыку, вкушая деликатесы и так далее.
Наслаждения без привязанности - это один из поздних концептов "буддистов", которым нравится самсара, и они сделали ее равной Ниббане. Можно все, главное - не цепляйся! 
Мара хитрый  :Cool:

----------

Zom (06.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (06.08.2013), Алик (06.08.2013), Ануруддха (06.08.2013), Богдан Б (07.08.2013), Лери (07.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (06.08.2013), Сергей Ч (08.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013), Федор Ф (06.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Есть хорошая сутта в Маджима Никае, когда мужчина отказался от всего богатства и жены, и разозлился, что Будда обратился к нему "домохозян". Мол, я не домохозяин, а аскет. Будда же ему ответил, что аскетизм не в том, чтобы отбросить золото и дом, а в том, чтобы отбросить неблагое.


Помню.




> Так или иначе, даже мирянин может быть аскетом. Перестать скупать ненужные вещи, довольствоваться минимумом, перестать услаждать свои глаза и уши - все это постепенно приходит само собой, когда практика идет успешно. *И это да, огромное и чистое счастье.* Когда ты не то что не можешь себе позволить что- то.
> Просто - не интересно. Это и есть Ниббида.


Да, верно. Согласен. Только я не стал бы использовать слово "счастье" в данном случае. На мой взгляд, вернее будет сказать "свобода". О, какая это свобода - сбросить лишний груз, не тащить его больше за собой!

----------


## Жека

Я вообще все чаще думаю в последнее время, что личный аскетизм - это альтернатива монашеству, в котором приходится следовать чужим установленный нормам. Все бы хорошо, если это действительно святая Община, с Пробужденным учителем, в которой все стремятся к Освобождению... Вопросов нет! Это великолепно.
А вот нынешние реалии, когда монашество - это некий вид социального контракта между малограмотными мирянами и монахами в роли священников вкупе с психотерапевтами... И ты там не стремишься к Ниббане, а ездишь с похорон на свадьбы, не знаю... Уж куда лучше жить скромно и без такой вот социальной нагрузки.

----------

Vladiimir (06.08.2013), Лери (07.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013), Федор Ф (06.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А вот нынешние реалии, когда монашество - это некий вид социального контракта между малограмотными мирянами и монахами в роли священников вкупе с психотерапевтами... И ты там не стремишься к Ниббане, а ездишь с похорон на свадьбы, не знаю... Уж куда лучше жить скромно и без такой вот социальной нагрузки.


Вы, наверное, о Шри Ланке? Потому что в Тае не так. Хочешь не заниматься соц. делами - можешь не заниматься. Еды, одежды и жилья на тебя хватит с лихвой .) Совсем другой вопрос, что подавляющее количество людей (и монахи не исключение) не готовы ничем не заниматься, а жить в лесу. Потому что подобная готовность - она уже только на очень высоких уровнях личностного развития. А таких людей всегда и везде мало.

----------

Алексей Каверин (06.08.2013), Богдан Б (07.08.2013), Лери (07.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вы, наверное, о Шри Ланке? Потому что в Тае не так. Хочешь не заниматься соц. делами - можешь не заниматься. Еды, одежды и жилья на тебя хватит с лихвой .) Совсем другой вопрос, что подавляющее количество людей (и монахи не исключение) не готовы ничем не заниматься, а жить в лесу. Потому что подобная готовность - она уже только на очень высоких уровнях личностного развития. А таких людей всегда и везде мало.


Да ладно, у меня о Тае вообще ощущение такой, несерьезности, что ли. Конечно, есть и хорошие монастыри, но в целом... Ланка мне кажется более в этом плане "строгой" даже, ну а Бирма - самая строгая. 
Насчет редкости согласна, куда проще плыть по течению. 
Недавно слышала Дхамма класс, речь шла о том, что лет 40-50 назад на Ланке лесные монастыри были реально аскетическими- ни тебе телефонов, ни света, ни туалетов нормальных. Все очень просто, без наворотов. Сейчас даже в лесу - full comfort. Удобные кути, кондиционеры, все дела. 
Я была у одного бхикку голландского в гостях, так там такой лес - супер лес)) роскошный дом, слуги.

----------


## Нико

> Я была у одного бхикку голландского в гостях, так там такой лес - супер лес)) роскошный дом, слуги.


Так на такие вещи же нельзя обращать внимание. Это уже не минимум.

----------


## Zom

> Да ладно, у меня о Тае вообще ощущение такой, несерьезности, что ли. Конечно, есть и хорошие монастыри, но в целом... Ланка мне кажется более в этом плане "строгой" даже


Ну вы же сами пишите, что нельзя быть монахом (как я понял, на Ланке), и не участвовать с обязаловке стандартных соц-программ. И где тут строгость? Что нельзя не участвовать или что? В Тае, например, есть возможность не участвовать. Там можно выбрать адекватный для тебя уровень монашеского пребывания. Хочешь, мягкое, хочешь среднее, хочешь жёсткое, хочешь вообще сплошной лес и аскетизм. При том, проблем, внешних нажимов, не будет. Видимо от того, что монахов больше, а на Ланке их днём с огнём.

----------


## Топпер

> Да ладно, у меня о Тае вообще ощущение такой, несерьезности, что ли. Конечно, есть и хорошие монастыри, но в целом... Ланка мне кажется более в этом плане "строгой" даже, ну а Бирма - самая строгая. 
> Насчет редкости согласна, куда проще плыть по течению. 
> Недавно слышала Дхамма класс, речь шла о том, что лет 40-50 назад на Ланке лесные монастыри были реально аскетическими- ни тебе телефонов, ни света, ни туалетов нормальных.


С другой стороны, просветление зависит ли от туалета? Если кути построили с нормальным душем, а не с ковшиком, то почему не пользоваться?



> Все очень просто, без наворотов. Сейчас даже в лесу - full comfort. Удобные кути, кондиционеры, все дела. 
> Я была у одного бхикку голландского в гостях, так там такой лес - супер лес)) роскошный дом, слуги.


Это не Оланде Ананда случаем?

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну вы же сами пишите, что нельзя быть монахом (как я понял, на Ланке), и не участвовать с обязаловке стандартных соц-программ. И где тут строгость? Что нельзя не участвовать или что? В Тае, например, есть возможность не участвовать. Там можно выбрать адекватный для тебя уровень монашеского пребывания. Хочешь, мягкое, хочешь среднее, хочешь жёсткое, хочешь вообще сплошной лес и аскетизм. При том, проблем, внешних нажимов, не будет. Видимо от того, что монахов больше, а на Ланке их днём с огнём.


Да нет, можно не участвовать, я имею в виду, что мейнстрим - он вот такой, с социалкой)
Если ты не хочешь, то получается, что идешь против течения и должен искать себе некое особенное место. 
Тайский буддизм в своей массе - крайне упрощенное, народное учение, и самое интересное, что миряне как будто особой "святости" от монахов вроде и не ждут. Типа "свои люди". Что уж там в джунглях происходит - сложно сказать, конечно.

----------

Zom (06.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> С другой стороны, просветление зависит ли от туалета? Если кути построили с нормальным душем, а не с ковшиком, то почему не пользоваться?
> 
> Это не Оланде Ананда случаем?


Ну как сказать... Сначала душ нормальный, потом джакузи, и как тут практиковать аскетизм?)
Нет, это руководитель БПС. Хороший монах, кстати, вот живет один в комфортном лесу и занимается переводами и палийской грамматикой.

----------

Топпер- (06.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну как сказать... Сначала душ нормальный, потом джакузи, и как тут практиковать аскетизм?)
> Нет, это руководитель БПС. Хороший монах, кстати, вот живет один в комфортном лесу и занимается переводами и палийской грамматикой.


Всем бы так жить.....

----------


## Топпер

> Ну как сказать... Сначала душ нормальный, потом джакузи, и как тут практиковать аскетизм?)


Душ - это отнюдь не джакузи. Не вижу честно говоря проблемы в этом. Если миряне построили кути с душем и даже стиральной машиной почему не пользоваться? Мытье ковшиком или стирка в ручную не приближает и не удаляет от просветления.
Ерундой вместо практики можно заниматься как с душем и кондиционером, так и без них.

----------

Мира Смирнова (07.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (07.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Душ - это отнюдь не джакузи. Не вижу честно говоря проблемы в этом. Если миряне построили кути с душем и даже стиральной машиной почему не пользоваться? Мытье ковшиком или стирка в ручную не приближает и не удаляет от просветления.
> Ерундой вместо практики можно заниматься как с душем и кондиционером, так и без них.


А слуги -- это тоже норм для монаха в лесу?

----------


## Жека

На самом деле, человеку мало нужно в этой жизни. Еда пару раз в день, 3-4 комплекта одежды, обувь, медицина необходимая, крыша над головой. Если в теплом климате, то потребности в одежде и требования к жилью вообще снижаются до минимума. 
Я помню, что когда выбрасывала гардероб "сытых" времен и всякие атрибуты, то испытывала какое- то райское счастье. Выкидываешь и выкидываешь, отдаешь и отдаешь... Потом мысли - как же надо себя обманывать было, думая, что у тебя должно быть там десять костюмов от Карен Милен, и столько же пар обуви, и что жить в отеле дешевле 100$ - моветон, а ходить в салон красоты надо не меньше двух раз в месяц. 
Все это - такая чушь. Человеку нужно очень мало...

----------

Zom (06.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (06.08.2013), Богдан Б (07.08.2013), Дхармананда (06.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013), Федор Ф (06.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А слуги -- это тоже норм для монаха в лесу?


Смотря с какой стороны смотреть. Если, например у монаха много учеников-саманер, то они обязаны ему прислуживать. В т.ч. готовить, стирать, делать массаж

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле, человеку мало нужно в этой жизни. Еда пару раз в день, 3-4 комплекта одежды, обувь, медицина необходимая, крыша над головой. Если в теплом климате, то потребности в одежде и требования к жилью вообще снижаются до минимума. 
> Я помню, что когда выбрасывала гардероб "сытых" времен и всякие атрибуты, то испытывала какое- то райское счастье. Выкидываешь и выкидываешь, отдаешь и отдаешь... Потом мысли - как же надо себя обманывать было, думая, что у тебя должно быть там десять костюмов от Карен Милен, и столько же пар обуви, и что жить в отеле дешевле 100$ - моветон, а ходить в салон красоты надо не меньше двух раз в месяц. 
> Все это - такая чушь. Человеку нужно очень мало...


А женщине не помешало бы сходить в салон красоты раз в месяц))))

----------


## Жека

Нет ничего дурного в дУше, Бханте. Но дурно - когда, например, нужно жить там, где его уже нет, а человек уже не может, не может приспособиться к снижению уровня комфорта.

----------

Zom (06.08.2013), Алик (06.08.2013), Богдан Б (07.08.2013), Кауко (08.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013), Федор Ф (06.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет ничего дурного в дУше, Бханте. Но дурно - когда, например, нужно жить там, где его уже нет, а человек уже не может, не может приспособиться к снижению уровня комфорта.


А вот это действительно проблема.

----------

Жека (06.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Человеку нужно очень мало...


А я всегда жил по минимуму. Всегда в нищите, ничего лишнего. Денег никогда не было (камма такая, видимо)
 И то, однажды друг зашел ко мне, стали чай пить. Он огляделся и говорит: "А зачем тебе три чашки?  Вас ведь двое". На всю жизнь запомнил этот упрек в роскоши.  :Smilie:  Но дело не в этом. Внешний аскетизм не так важен, как внутренний, ментальный. Вот этот аскетизм - истинное достижение и истинная свобода. А чашки что - ерунда :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (06.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Алик (06.08.2013), Аурум (06.08.2013), Богдан Б (07.08.2013), Жека (07.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013), Степан Т (06.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (07.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Да нет, можно не участвовать, я имею в виду, что мейнстрим - он вот такой, с социалкой)
> Если ты не хочешь, то получается, что идешь против течения и должен искать себе некое особенное место.


Так всё-таки можно или нет жить себе где-нить тихо-спокойно и чтоб не напрягали? Я так понимаю, что напрягают из-за недостаточного количества монахов, которые будут "требы исполнять". А в Тае наоборот, монахов много, так что ещё не каждого на эти требы и возьмут, даже если он захочет.

----------


## Федор Ф

А друга-то того я кстати вспомнил. Умер уж он давно. 16 лет назад... Хороший был парень. Художник. Так вот у него мечта была - жить в какой-нибудь крохотной мастерской. Ничего не иметь, кроме возможности писать. Он говорил: "спал бы я на полу, матрас какой-нибудь бы бросил. Есть мне ничего не надо, ("краюшка хлеба с молоком - мой вкусный завтрак" - написал он в одном из своих стихотворений) Уйти бы только, слушай, ничего не знать, не помнить, не видеть. Только писать, только писать!" Так что - про лишнюю чашку - это он искренне говорил... Хорошие друзья были у меня в жизни... Вот где истинное-то сокровище.

----------

Алик (06.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (06.08.2013), Аурум (06.08.2013), Ашвария (06.08.2013), Богдан Б (07.08.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (07.08.2013), Дхармананда (06.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013), Степан Т (06.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (07.08.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Внешний аскетизм не так важен, как внутренний, ментальный. Вот этот аскетизм - истинное достижение и истинная свобода. А чашки что - ерунда


Вспомнилась одна дзенская история. Одного отшельника спросили: "В чем заключается твоя практика аскета?". Он ответил: "Я стараюсь никого не обманывать, включая себя."

----------

Tong Po (07.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Богдан Б (07.08.2013), Кауко (08.08.2013), Лери (07.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013), Федор Ф (07.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А я всегда жил по минимуму. Всегда в нищите, ничего лишнего. Денег никогда не было (камма такая, видимо)
>  И то, однажды друг зашел ко мне, стали чай пить. Он огляделся и говорит: "А зачем тебе три чашки?  Вас ведь двое". На всю жизнь запомнил этот упрек в роскоши.  Но дело не в этом. Внешний аскетизм не так важен, как внутренний, ментальный. Вот этот аскетизм - истинное достижение и истинная свобода. А чашки что - ерунда


Пойду завтра избавляться от чашек. Достали уже своим количеством, тщетным и бесполезным.

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Аурум (07.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013), Федор Ф (07.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Смотря с какой стороны смотреть. Если, например у монаха много учеников-саманер, то они обязаны ему прислуживать. В т.ч. готовить, стирать, делать массаж


Ну так это не напоминает лесную аскезу.       Массажи там всякие.....

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так это не напоминает лесную аскезу.       Массажи там всякие.....


Не понял, честно говоря, вашу мысль.

----------


## Нико

> Не понял, честно говоря, вашу мысль.


Я про жизнь отшельника в лесу. Сам должен еду добывать и готовить, воду носить с источников. МАссажи и души не прилагаются. Туалет -- на улице. Это, наверное, неправильные какие-то отшельники...

----------


## Топпер

> Я про жизнь отшельника в лесу. Сам должен еду добывать и готовить, воду носить с источников. МАссажи и души не прилагаются. Туалет -- на улице. Это, наверное, неправильные какие-то отшельники...


Да нет. Все в рамках Винаи. По крайней мере воду носить обязательно самому не требуется.

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Да нет. Все в рамках Винаи


Будда с Сангхой далеко не всегда жили в плохих условиях, кстати. Взять хотя бы дворец Висакхи или рощу Анатхапиндики. Такие богатые и вдохновлённые ученики наверняка построили прекрасные кути и все остальное для своего Учителя и Общины. Тем не менее, ни у Будды, ни у ариев не было даже намека на то, чтобы привязаться к этим местам, и Сангха меняла место проживания, так как Благословенный предупреждал об опасности долго жить в одном месте. 
Так или иначе, это пример абсолютной внутренней свободы: я могу жить во дворце, а могу - под корнями деревьев. И ум всегда спокоен и сосредоточен. Это пример высшего аскетизма, когда человек полностью отказался от ВСЕГО. У него нет даже восприятия этого как чего- то приятного. 
А вот аскетизм, когда кто- то просто не может заработать денег и при этом делает вид, что презирает богатство - это совсем другое. В душе он мечтает о комфорте, возможно, но не знает, как его достичь. Отречение же - это полное принятие чего бы ни было.
Как говорил дост. Сарипутта, что он - как земля, которая одинаково равнодушно принимает как драгоценности, так и мусор и плевки.

----------

AndyZ (07.08.2013), Tong Po (07.08.2013), Zom (07.08.2013), Богдан Б (07.08.2013), Кауко (08.08.2013), Топпер- (07.08.2013), Федор Ф (07.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (07.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так всё-таки можно или нет жить себе где-нить тихо-спокойно и чтоб не напрягали? Я так понимаю, что напрягают из-за недостаточного количества монахов, которые будут "требы исполнять". А в Тае наоборот, монахов много, так что ещё не каждого на эти требы и возьмут, даже если он захочет.


Мне вообще не кажется, что на Ланке мало монахов... По соотношению мирян число монахов вроде бы не намного меньше, чем в Тае. 
Да, можно, есть лесные араньи, те самые, которые стали уже довольно комфортабельными. Например, был лесной монастырь, где монахи ходили купаться в горячий источник, а сейчас в этом источнике купаются туристы...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Как говорил дост. Сарипутта, что он - как земля, которая одинаково равнодушно принимает как драгоценности, так и мусор и плевки.


Вот это верно! Истинная непривязанность заключается в безразличном отношении как к комфорту, так и к отсутствию его. Мудрец даже не замечает, есть этот комфорт  или нет. Ведь аскеза - не самоцель. А если превращается в таковую - то это уже привязанность и гордыня.

Вот Кассапа, например. Практиковал крайний аскетизм. Потом вступил в Сангху, стал Архатом. Будда ему предложил нормальную монашескую одежду. Нет ведь, подайте мне обноски, говорит! 
Хочу в грязных тряпках ходить! Ну не капризы ли это и не привязанность к тряпкам? Что-то меня вот этот момент смущает.

----------

Аурум (07.08.2013), Топпер- (07.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Вот Кассапа, например. Практиковал крайний аскетизм. Потом вступил в Сангху, стал Архатом. Будда ему предложил нормальную монашескую одежду. Нет ведь, подайте мне обноски, говорит! 
> Хочу в грязных тряпках ходить! Ну не капризы ли это и не привязанность к тряпкам? Что-то меня вот этот момент смущает.


А может быть пример истинного аскетизма и заботы о других (не зря же он Архат)? Ну вроде как: пусть другие носят, им нужнее, а я обойдусь.

----------

Топпер- (07.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вот Кассапа, например. Практиковал крайний аскетизм. Потом вступил в Сангху, стал Архатом. Будда ему предложил нормальную монашескую одежду. Нет ведь, подайте мне обноски, говорит!
> Хочу в грязных тряпках ходить! Ну не капризы ли это и не привязанность к тряпкам? Что-то меня вот этот момент смущает.


Чтобы не смущало:

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Лери (07.08.2013), Степан Т (07.08.2013), Топпер- (07.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А женщине не помешало бы сходить в салон красоты раз в месяц))))


Ни в жизнь не пойду! Столько бабла на ветер - я лучше дану сделаю!

----------

Zom (07.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Дхармананда (07.08.2013), Жека (08.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Мне вообще не кажется, что на Ланке мало монахов... По соотношению мирян число монахов вроде бы не намного меньше, чем в Тае.


Ланкийцы говорили, что редко когда удаётся на мероприятие собрать полную сангху (4 монаха). А в Тае наоборот, редко, когда не удаётся.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Чтобы не смущало:
> 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Я эту сутту и имел в виду. Смущает все-равно. Привязанность это к лохмотьям, я считаю. Ну, не знаю... может моя личная неприязнь :Big Grin: . Скажем так: не самый любимый мой Архат.
Когда я прочел эту сутту - подумал: надо же, какой гордый! Такое впечатление было. И не только от этой сутты. И в других Кассапа проявлял свою гордыню. Ну ладно, простите, Архатов не обсуждают, конечно.

----------


## Eugeny

> Я эту сутту и имел в виду. Смущает все-равно. Привязанность это к лохмотьям, я считаю. Ну, не знаю... может моя личная неприязнь. Скажем так: не самый любимый мой Архат.
> Когда я прочел эту сутту - подумал: надо же, какой гордый! Такое впечатление было. И не только от этой сутты. И в других Кассапа проявлял свою гордыню. Ну ладно, простите, Архатов не обсуждают, конечно.


Махакассапа же вообще коренной  патриарх Дзен Буддизма, покруче Бодхидхармы.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Махакассапа же вообще коренной  патриарх Дзен Буддизма, покруче Бодхидхармы.


Почему?

----------


## Eugeny

> Почему?


Так там же целая история как пошёл Дзен, про цветок тот, когда Будда держал цветок лотоса, и только Махакассапа понял и улыбнулся, и таким образом Будда дал цветок Махакассапе, и далее пошла передача линии Дзен от Махакассапы. Традиционная Дзенская история.

----------

Топпер- (07.08.2013)

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

> И в других Кассапа проявлял свою гордыню


наверное, так может показаться, но у арахантов нет гордости. наоборот, это метта такая. все, что Кассапа делал - ради нас с вами (т.е. будущих поколений).

----------

Zom (07.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Жека (08.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.08.2013), Топпер- (07.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Когда я прочел эту сутту - подумал: надо же, какой гордый! Такое впечатление было. И не только от этой сутты. И в других Кассапа проявлял свою гордыню. Ну ладно, простите, Архатов не обсуждают, конечно.


Не стоит так говорить об архатах - тем более таких значимых как Махакассапа. Если бы не он - то сейчас никакой Дхаммы бы не осталось. Потому что это именно он решил в срочном порядке созывать Первый Собор, когда понял, что теперь монахи начнут вольничать в Дхамме и Винае. Не было бы этого собора - не было бы палийского канона (как и всех параллельных ему канонов других ранних школ). Если уж считать кого-то самым выдающимся после Сарипутты и Моггалланы - то именно его. 

А насчёт гордости - не путайте Львиный Рык с самомнением. Потому что в противном случае и о Будде можно начать говорить, что он неимоверно горд собой.

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Винд (09.08.2013), Жека (08.08.2013), Кауко (08.08.2013), Топпер- (07.08.2013), Федор Ф (07.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не стоит так говорить об архатах - тем более таких значимых как Махакассапа


Ладно, не буду. :Smilie:  Я ведь ничего не утверждаю. Просто мое впечатление - не более. Хороший, так хороший, я не спорю. Но я Сарипутту люблю. Сердцу не прикажешь.

----------

Топпер- (07.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (07.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, именно Махакассапа был объявлен Буддой самым лучшим из всех учеников, кто практикует аскетические практики. А также, он - единственный монах за всю жизнь Будды, с кем Будда обменялся одеяниями. Такой чести удостоился именно он и никто больше.

----------

AndyZ (07.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Жека (08.08.2013), Топпер- (07.08.2013), Федор Ф (07.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ланкийцы говорили, что редко когда удаётся на мероприятие собрать полную сангху (4 монаха). А в Тае наоборот, редко, когда не удаётся.


По крайней мере в большинстве храмов, как я понял, по одному-два монаха. Либо один монах и несколько саманер. Плюс к тому некоторое количество храмов вообще без монахов стоит. Т.е. в них монах приезжающий.

----------

Zom (07.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я эту сутту и имел в виду. Смущает все-равно. Привязанность это к лохмотьям, я считаю. Ну, не знаю... может моя личная неприязнь. Скажем так: не самый любимый мой Архат.
> Когда я прочел эту сутту - подумал: надо же, какой гордый! Такое впечатление было. И не только от этой сутты. И в других Кассапа проявлял свою гордыню. Ну ладно, простите, Архатов не обсуждают, конечно.


я думаю, что Арахант Махакассапа видел, что делает правильно. Это не гордость, это видение того, как нужно делать.

----------

Zom (07.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Жека (08.08.2013), Степан Т (07.08.2013), Федор Ф (07.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я эту сутту и имел в виду. Смущает все-равно. Привязанность это к лохмотьям, я считаю. Ну, не знаю... может моя личная неприязнь. Скажем так: не самый любимый мой Архат.
> Когда я прочел эту сутту - подумал: надо же, какой гордый! Такое впечатление было. И не только от этой сутты. И в других Кассапа проявлял свою гордыню. Ну ладно, простите, Архатов не обсуждают, конечно.


я думаю, что Арахант Махакассапа видел, что делает правильно. Это не гордость, это видение того, как нужно делать.

----------

Степан Т (07.08.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Так там же целая история как пошёл Дзен, про цветок тот, когда Будда держал цветок лотоса, и только Махакассапа понял и улыбнулся, и таким образом Будда дал цветок Махакассапе, и далее пошла передача линии Дзен от Махакассапы. Традиционная Дзенская история.


В дзен есть коан на эту тему. Кому бы Будда передал цветок и дхарму если бы все собравшиеся улыбнулись?  :Smilie: . Спасибо Зому за наводку, теперь понятно откуда в дзен пошла эта история о том, что Будда первому передал дхарму Махакассапе.

----------


## Vladiimir

> ...Смущает все-равно. Привязанность это к лохмотьям, я считаю... 
> Когда я прочел эту сутту - подумал: надо же, какой гордый!


Не гордый, а сострадательный. Ясно же написано, что делал так из-за сострадания к будущим поколениям, служа для них примером.
Точно также поступал и Будда, когда уже после пробуждения продолжал пребывать в удаленных лесных обителях из-за сострадания к будущим поколениям.

----------

Степан Т (07.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не гордый, а сострадательный


А Сарипутта что, не сострадательный что ли был? Однако не привередничал... ладно все-все-все! Молчу! Прекрасный Махакассапа был идеальным аскетом, конечно! Без сомнения! А я просто из вредности ворчу.
А если серьезно - я ведь понимаю, что все необходимые качества проявлены в лучших Арахантах. В каждом - свое. В Сарипутте - мудрость, в Моггаллане - иддхи, инсайты, в Кассапе - аскетизм и т.д. И все они вместе являют собой совершенство, которым обладал Будда. Как белый цвет расслаивается на спектральные цвета, так совершенство Будды расслаивается на конкретные качества арахантов. Так я вижу.

А Сарипутту все-равно больше люблю, чем Кассапу :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Мира Смирнова (07.08.2013), Степан Т (07.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Мне почему то постоянно табличка архата  по имени Тисса попадался когда делал кору вокруг дерево бодхи на территории Ланкийского храма в Варанаси.Постоянно я там по нескольку часов делал кору  в течении нескольких дней и чаще всего именно на  архата Тиссу всегда мой взгляд попадал или останавливался спонтано напротив его ниши ,хотя там архатов немало не помню точно но не меньше 50-70 имен было.

----------

Топпер- (08.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вот это верно! Истинная непривязанность заключается в безразличном отношении как к комфорту, так и к отсутствию его. Мудрец даже не замечает, есть этот комфорт  или нет. Ведь аскеза - не самоцель. А если превращается в таковую - то это уже привязанность и гордыня.
> 
> Вот Кассапа, например. Практиковал крайний аскетизм. Потом вступил в Сангху, стал Архатом. Будда ему предложил нормальную монашескую одежду. Нет ведь, подайте мне обноски, говорит! 
> Хочу в грязных тряпках ходить! Ну не капризы ли это и не привязанность к тряпкам? Что-то меня вот этот момент смущает.


Нет, что Вы! Маха Кассапа был великим мастером и он практиковал аскезу во благо будущих поколений. Это не какой- то пустой ритуал. Он знал, что после смерти Будды и ухода основных учеников появятся еретики, появятся ленивые и разбалованные монахи, и что память о нем, полностью лишенном тяги к любым благам, бесконечно чистому араханту, может вдохновить кого- то из будущего и направить на правильный Путь. 
Кстати, дост. Кассапа был чуть ли не единственным из учеников Готама Будды, который пришел к нему намеренно. Если Вы помните историю Тхеры Сарипутты и Тхеры Могалланы, они Будду увидели случайно, когда пришли на "шоу горы" и почувствовали резкое отвращение к некогда интересному развлечению брахманов. Маха Кассапа пришел к Будде, зная, что тот - Будда.

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ланкийцы говорили, что редко когда удаётся на мероприятие собрать полную сангху (4 монаха). А в Тае наоборот, редко, когда не удаётся.


У меня к тайскому буддизму несерьезное отношение, и пока ничто его не изменило. Да, есть лесные аранни, но там никто не учит на английском, так что никакого интереса для иностранцев они не представляют. 
Народный буддизм - это бесконечные ритуалы, танцующие скелеты и едальня в каждом вате... Весело, конечно.
Тайланд все же - туристическая мекка, расслабленный, любящий удовольствия. И буддизм у них получился соответствующий.
Бирма - другое дело. Правда, режим в монастырях слишком жесткий, у дост. Махаси Саядо в 3 часа подъем, на сон около четырех часов. Для меня это тяжело, но стоит того, конечно.

----------


## Kittisaro

> У меня к тайскому буддизму несерьезное отношение...
> Тайланд все же - туристическая мекка, расслабленный, любящий удовольствия. И буддизм у них получился соответствующий.


А ланкийский буддизм как можете охарактеризовать?

----------

Лери (08.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А ланкийский буддизм как можете охарактеризовать?


Здесь проще с языком для иностранцев. Большинство монахов говорит по-английски, и при желании можно найти того, кто поможет с инструкциями. 
Медитационных центров немало, но и не так уж много, из известных  - Гоенковская Дхаммакута и Ниламбе (что более всего заточены на иностранцев). К иностранным буддистам отношение подобострастное, белых монахов держат за Будд, а мирянами тоже всячески восхищаются и во всем помогают. Это приятно, что скрывать. 
В лесных монастырях я тоже не была (и не пустили бы, наверное))
Массовый буддизм мало чем отличается от тайского, но все же менее ритуализирован, по моим ощущениям. Нет такого количества запретов (вытягивать ноги в сторону алтаря, например).

----------

Кауко (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Kittisaro

> К иностранным буддистам отношение подобострастное, белых монахов держат за Будд, а мирянами тоже всячески восхищаются и во всем помогают. Это приятно, что скрывать.


В Тае в точности наоборот. К фарангам отношение отстраненное. Априори белый монах для тайца - неуч, которого надо ходить учить. Тайское самолюбие. Это бывает не-приятно, что скрывать.

----------

Ittosai (08.08.2013), Zom (08.08.2013), Дхармананда (09.08.2013), Жека (08.08.2013), Сергей Ч (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> В Тае в точности наоборот. К фарангам отношение отстраненное. Априори белый монах для тайца - неуч, которого надо ходить учить. Тайское самолюбие. Это бывает не-приятно, что скрывать.


Да, я тоже слышала про это. Просто Тайланд - единственная страна из ЮВА, которая не была колонизирована. Поэтому нет пиетета к "белым господам")

----------

Kittisaro (08.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Считаю что аскеза это в первую очередь соблюдение обетов.
Нет смысла "умерщвлять плоть" когда над умом ещё работать и работать.

В МН101 Будда говорит что бхиккху может тренироваться в том что болезненно, но лишь при условии что благие состояния ума увиличиваюся а неблагие уменьшаются. Но когда эти неблагие состояний полность искорененны - он брасает тренироваться в том что болезненно, ибо задача была выполненна. Он сравнивает это с мечём который был разогрет с двух сторон для заточки, но который нет необходимости продолжать греть после заточки.

Также в МН107 Будда говорит о то как он поэтапно, как дом, тренирует бхиккху (там не всё связанно с аскезой, тем не менее порядок тренировки таков):
1. развитие нравственности и Патимоккхи.
2. охрана чувственных врат
3. умеренность в еде
4. бодрствование
5. осознанность и полная внимательность во всех ситуациях
6. уединённое место припровождения
7. отбрасывание 5-ти преград: гордость, злоба, лень и тупость ума, неусдчивость и сожаления, сомнения.
8. 1,2,3,4 джханы

Аджан Джаясаро сказал очень интересную деталь.
Он сказал что также как неинтересно играть с очень сильным сопрником, также не интересно играть с очень слабым сомерником, но когда сопернить слегка превосходит вас, таким-образом что вы имеете возможность его победить - это становится фактором вашего роста и развития, и тянет вас вверх. Другими словами, для поддержания тонуса и роста необходимо чтобы всегда имелось легкая натянутость.




> А вот еще хотелось бы прояснить один момент - какие конкретно плоды приносит аскеза? 
> Мне думается, что это, прежде всего, очищение от всякого хлама ментального и материального.


Знаю что вы не любите "гордых аскетов", тем не менее, с вашего позволения, я отвечу на вопрос о конкретных плодах:
Если не брать во внимание панчасилу, котора является базой и её практические плоды известны примерно всем, моя практика включает в себя также 3 других аспекта, я разберу их по частям и из плодам:

Еда.
Веганство с приёмом пищи раз в день.
Что конкретно дало:
- легкость; отсутствие сонности и усалости от еды; 
- легкое и не-болезненное чувствование желудка (это чувство является той самом лёгкой натянотостью в практике, которая позволяет неупускать осознанность и ясность ума, мы -  животные и когда желудок пуст - сознание проясняется автоматически); 
- незаинтерисованность во вкусовых ощущениях; 
- развитие сострадания; 
- так как еда один раз в день, то необходимо наполнить желудок полностью, а для этого надо жевать тщатёльно, что даёт дополнительную возможность практиковать внимательность при еде и жевании; 
- учёные установили что утреняя еда - самая важная и что она способствует уменьшению сердечно сосудестых заболеваний.

Сон.
Отбой 21ч30мин подъём 3ч00м.
Что конкретно дало:
- время для пуджи, еды, медитации, изучения сутт (за год прочитал весю ДН, СН, скоро закончу МН и останется только АН); 
- утром ум предельно ясен, такой чистоты лично я незамечал ни в какое любое другое время, что дополительно способствует практике;
- избавление от лени
- культивирование энергии
- так как сон не долгий - это заставляет вас увеличить эффективность сна, другими словами вы практически вынужденны практиковать чистоту ума дабы он не уставал и не загрязнялся лишний раз, таким-образом, во время непродолжительного сна, мозг имеет возможность отдохнуть и проснуться без проблем.
- этот режим также помогает поддержать лёгкую натянутость и избежать послабления и развязанности как во внимательности так и в практике Дисциплины.

Чувственность.
Полный отказ от любой сексуальной деятельности.
- оргазм перестаёт восприниматься как удовольствие/приятное. На данный момент мочеиспускание и оргазм воспринимаются одинакого плоско. Интерпритация исчезает.
- ум свободен от сексуальных/чувственных влечений;
- ум перестаёт воспринимать страсть. Она воспринимается как лёгкое тепло в груди но ум никак его не интерпритирует на ментальном/эмоцональном уровне, но видит физические изменения. Так как есть.
- становится заметным что гнев и чувственная страсть - одно и тоже чувство, характиристики обих феноменов одинаковы. Эмоциональная окраска этих двух феноменов исчезает. Так ка есть.

В общем эти три практики взаимодополняют друг друга и одно помогает в поддержпнии и развитии другого. Например еда раз в день даёт вам больше сил для подъёма утром. Лёгкая натянутость от практики умеренного питания и бодрствования не дают вам упасть в чувственное и поддерживаю ясность ума который присикает на корню любые чувственные желания или эмоциональные интерпритации.

Из минусов пожалуй тот факт что мать не довольна что мало ем, в то время как 3 года назад я весил 75кг и сейчас вешу  тоже 75кг, также соседи по началу просили не вставать так рано ибо полы скрипят, но это дало возможность научиться передвигаться оккуратно и тихо, ну и конечно те кто знают непонимают как можно жить без сексуальной активности и почему не найду девушку, в то время как с потерей чувственных влечений/удовольствий я не вижу причин для покупки слона, для сношения и лишних проблем.

Все плоды описать конено сложно, ибо их действительно много, но основные и саме главные пожалуй тут.

ЗЫ Напомню, что я не говорю что все должны делать как я, и не говорю что все кто так не делают - плохие практики. Если я практикую таким-образом то это исключительно потому что мне так жить легче и имею на то благоприятные условия.

----------

SlavaR (08.08.2013), Дхармананда (09.08.2013), Жека (08.08.2013), Лери (08.08.2013), Ритл (08.08.2013), Сергей Ч (08.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так там же целая история как пошёл Дзен, про цветок тот, когда Будда держал цветок лотоса, и только Махакассапа понял и улыбнулся, и таким образом Будда дал цветок Махакассапе, и далее пошла передача линии Дзен от Махакассапы. Традиционная Дзенская история.


Вот не укладывается у меня в голове - какое отношение аскет Кассапа имеет к Дзен-буддизму? Ведь, по сути, в основу любого учения, любой идеи закладываются какие-то личные  качества учителя или лидера, которые всегда в таких случаях символизируют главную идею. Сам образ Кассапы олицетворяет собой аскетизм. При чем здесь Дзен? Не сочетается он с образом Кассапы.

----------

Жека (08.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А я всегда жил по минимуму. Всегда в нищите, ничего лишнего. Денег никогда не было (камма такая, видимо)
>  И то, однажды друг зашел ко мне, стали чай пить. Он огляделся и говорит: "А зачем тебе три чашки?  Вас ведь двое". На всю жизнь запомнил этот упрек в роскоши.  Но дело не в этом. Внешний аскетизм не так важен, как внутренний, ментальный. Вот этот аскетизм - истинное достижение и истинная свобода. А чашки что - ерунда


Кстати про чашку улыбнуло) 
Ибо живя одному, во избежания накапливания грязной посуды решил оставить себе только одну тарелку, одну кружку, одну вилку, одну ложку, сковородку и тд )) 
Очень практично, можно сравнить с бритой головой, не надо причесываться и тд.

----------

Vladiimir (08.08.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> В Тае в точности наоборот. К фарангам отношение отстраненное. Априори белый монах для тайца - неуч, которого надо ходить учить. Тайское самолюбие. Это бывает не-приятно, что скрывать.


А стаж монаха-фаранга для тайцев имеет значение? Допустим отношение к монаху у которого одна Васса и у которого три или пять?

----------

Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> У меня к тайскому буддизму несерьезное отношение, и пока ничто его не изменило. Да, есть лесные аранни, но там никто не учит на английском, так что никакого интереса для иностранцев они не представляют.


Народный буддизм он одинаково народный во всех странах, и в "якобы строгой" Бирме в том числе. Но я не о том вовсе. А о другом - что в Тае есть возможность жить так, чтобы на тебя не давили заставлялками, в силу множества монахов. А на Ланке, видимо, с этим напряг - раз их мало, будь добр народный буддизм обслуживать. В Бирме не знаю. Наверное тоже проще, чем на Ланке.

----------


## Eugeny

> Вот не укладывается у меня в голове - какое отношение аскет Кассапа имеет к Дзен-буддизму? Ведь, по сути, в основу любого учения, любой идеи закладываются какие-то личные  качества учителя или лидера, которые всегда в таких случаях символизируют главную идею. Сам образ Кассапы олицетворяет собой аскетизм. При чем здесь Дзен? Не сочетается он с образом Кассапы.


По преданию, начало традиции Тхиен (Дзэн) положил сам основатель буддизма — Будда Шакьямуни (V в. до н. э.), который один раз поднял перед учениками цветок и улыбнулся («Цветочная проповедь Будды»).

Никто, однако, кроме одного человека — Махакашьяпы не понял смысла этого жеста Будды. Махакашьяпа же ответил Будде, тоже подняв цветок и улыбнувшись. В это мгновение он пережил пробуждение: состояние пробуждения было передано ему Буддой непосредственно, без наставлений в устной или письменной форме. 

http://www.tamqui.com/buddhaworld/%D...D1%8D%D0%BD%29

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Без привязанности человек просто не захочет наслаждаться, потому что у него есть внутри источник наслаждения. Ибо почему так много говорится о дхьянах? Потому что дхьяна монаха или мирянина выводит как бы на новый уровень счастья - свободного от чувственности. Это счастье намного более сильное и серьезное, поэтому достигший дхьян практически неспособен вернуться к более низкому виду плотских утех.


Но ведь, как я понял, впечатление о дхьяне рано или поздно всё равно выветривается?

----------


## Kittisaro

> А стаж монаха-фаранга для тайцев имеет значение? Допустим отношение к монаху у которого одна Васса и у которого три или пять?


Я подчеркнул, что именно априори к монаху-фарангу отношение как к "явлению". Когда выясняется количество васс отношение несколько меняется. Тайцы в основном по своему менталитету довольно фанатично следуют своей культуре и социальной иерархии. Монахи-аджаны имеют значительно больший авторитет, чем молодые. Так что аджан-фаранг может чувствовать себя уже спокойно. Если только не поедет туда, где его пока не знают, тогда могут начать пальцем тыкать и подначивать.

----------

Al Tolstykh (08.08.2013), Zom (08.08.2013), Дхармананда (09.08.2013), Жека (08.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Но ведь, как я понял, впечатление о дхьяне рано или поздно всё равно выветривается?


Будда однажды в описании своего пути к Пробуждению сделал очень интересный комментарий, я только недавно обратила на него внимание. Описывая все дхьяны, как везде в Каноне, он говорит, что восторг первой - не захватил его ум, счастье второй - не захватило его ум, равно как и невозмутимости и уравновешенность, пустотность и непоколебимое спокойствие всех остальных.
Он пошел намного дальше дхьян, а кто- то остается в их счастье на всю жизнь. Кстати, тоже любопытная деталь, что ария магга можно достичь не только после арупа, но даже после первой дхьяны, увидев ее опасность (аничча, дукха, анатта).

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Игорь Лещенко (08.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Зом, Mahasakuludayi sutta у вас переведена?
Отличная сутта как раз по нашей теме.
Вкратце. Один духовный странник приходит к Будде и говорит, что его ученики (Будды) поклоняются ему и восхваляют его по причине его аскетизма (ест мало, любит уединение, живет в скромных жилищах, носит чивару из обносков).
Будда ему отвечает, что если ученики любят его по причине, что он мало ест, то те из них, кто сам мало ест, покинул бы Будду, потому что иногда он может съесть все, что положили в его чашу и даже больше.
Если те, кто любит уединение, восхваляют Учителя, любящего уединение, они бы оставили его, так как он часто живет не один, а с монахами и монахинями, с мирянами и мирянками...
Те, кто носит чивару из обносков на кладбище, оставили бы его, так как Он порой носит чивару из прекрасной ткани, нежной для кожи.
Те ученики, которые живут на кладбище и под кронами деревьев, оставили бы Будду, если бы любили его только за это, ибо порой он живет в роскошных домах, построенных богатыми мирянами.
Мораль: вовсе не за это почитают Будду )

----------

Kittisaro (08.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Дхармананда (09.08.2013), Игорь Лещенко (08.08.2013), Лери (08.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Я подчеркнул, что именно априори к монаху-фарангу отношение как к "явлению". Когда выясняется количество васс отношение несколько меняется. Тайцы в основном по своему менталитету довольно фанатично следуют своей культуре и социальной иерархии. Монахи-аджаны имеют значительно больший авторитет, чем молодые. Так что аджан-фаранг может чувствовать себя уже спокойно. Если только не поедет туда, где его пока не знают, тогда могут начать пальцем тыкать и подначивать.


Как Вам вообще живется в Тайланде, Бханте? Вы знаете тайский? Как учитель, Сангха? Условия жизни?

----------


## Поляков

> При чем здесь Дзен? Не сочетается он с образом Кассапы.


В дзэнском предании Макакашьяпа олицетворяет суровую и самоотверженную практику. Так что вполне символизирует.

----------

Дхармананда (09.08.2013), Степан Т (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Как Вам вообще живется в Тайланде, Бханте?


В общем неплохо, лучше чем в России. Социальная атмосфера в Тае спокойная и дружелюбная, так что моя "агония ума", вызванная жизнью в русском социуме, почти улетучилась за 3,5 года. Плюс у монаха проблем с визой нет, дается на год без вопросов. Мирянам значительно сложнее с проживанием, ибо тайцы рьяно блюдут чистоту нации.
Да и поле для практики тут огромное. Здесь есть множество ватов расслабленных (городских), очень строгих (лесных) и среднего класса (тоже как правило лесных). Так что можно выбрать что-то под себя. 




> Вы знаете тайский?


Пойти учиться тайскому я был вынужден, т.к. тайцы английский не знают, надоело быть немой рыбой. Мой тайский средний, чувствую себя уже относительно свободно. Язык довольно сложный и учится только через общение.




> Как учитель, Сангха? Условия жизни?


Я в общем то последние годы все больше ездил по ватам и присматривался. Пока нет у меня сангхи, к которой бы я примкнул окончательно. 
А условия жизни хорошие, тайцы обеспечивают монахов всем необходим, и даже порой сверх того.

----------

Al Tolstykh (08.08.2013), Ittosai (08.08.2013), sergey (08.08.2013), Vladiimir (08.08.2013), Zom (08.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Дхармананда (09.08.2013), Лери (08.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013), Степан Т (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> В общем неплохо, лучше чем в России. Социальная атмосфера в Тае спокойная и дружелюбная, так что моя "агония ума", вызванная жизнью в русском социуме, почти улетучилась за 3,5 года. Плюс у монаха проблем с визой нет, дается на год без вопросов. Мирянам значительно сложнее с проживанием, ибо тайцы рьяно блюдут чистоту нации.
> Да и поле для практики тут огромное. Здесь есть множество ватов расслабленных (городских), очень строгих (лесных) и среднего класса (тоже как правило лесных). Так что можно выбрать что-то под себя.


А Вы думаете возвращаться в РФ? Думаю это был бы тяжелый психологический шок в случае возвращения.
Читал про Бханте Топпера. Поражаюсь как он там в Питере живет.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> По преданию, начало традиции Тхиен (Дзэн) положил сам основатель буддизма — Будда Шакьямуни (V в. до н. э.), который один раз поднял перед учениками цветок и улыбнулся («Цветочная проповедь Будды»).
> 
> Никто, однако, кроме одного человека — Махакашьяпы не понял смысла этого жеста Будды. Махакашьяпа же ответил Будде, тоже подняв цветок и улыбнувшись. В это мгновение он пережил пробуждение: состояние пробуждения было передано ему Буддой непосредственно, без наставлений в устной или письменной форме. 
> 
> http://www.tamqui.com/buddhaworld/%D...D1%8D%D0%BD%29


Дополню что Тхиен это Вьетнамский Зен, главный его представитель Тить Нат Хан, был в его главном монастыре, если честно разочаровался. Патимоккхи ноль. Даже самолично слышал как один "монах" говорил одному мерянину при всех, я тут типо фэйсбук завёл, ты меня в друзья возьми и пришли мне "лиди пото" (фото твоих подруг) и начал смеяться, мол смешная шутка. 

Сам учитель хороший, но сангха у него отпад конечно.




> Но ведь, как я понял, впечатление о дхьяне рано или поздно всё равно выветривается?


Во многих суттах Будда говорит что джаны это просто инструмент (МН52) но не самоцель . Без джхан можно дорости до однажды-возвращающегося (ибо у Не-возвращаюсегося чувственная страсть искорененна).
Например: МН52 (в которой он также говорит что 4 брахмавихары также как и джханы - аничча, дуккха и анатта), МН66 (где говорит что джханы это "не достаточно"), также в дополненик посту Жени, в МН29 Будда говорит что святая жизнь живётся исключительно ради Ниббаны, ради Прекращения, и тд

----------

Игорь Лещенко (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Kittisaro

> А Вы думаете возвращаться в РФ? Думаю это был бы тяжелый психологический шок в случае возвращения.


Думаю также. Монахом точно не вернусь. В России с этим все слишком плохо.




> Читал про Бханте Топпера. Поражаюсь как он там в Питере живет.


Моему поражению тоже предела нет...)

----------

Zom (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Думаю также. Монахом точно не вернусь. В России с этим все слишком плохо.
> Моему поражению тоже предела нет...)


А возвращаться в обычную жизнь не менее тяжело. Раудекс и Читтадхаммо в курсе.

----------

Kittisaro (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В дзэнском предании Макакашьяпа олицетворяет суровую и самоотверженную практику. Так что вполне символизирует.


Суровая и самоотверженная практика не является сутью дзен. Если бы Кассапа был  родоначальником дзен, то аскеза была бы именно сутью этого направления. Короче, я не верю в эту историю.

----------


## Поляков

> Суровая и самоотверженная практика не является сутью дзен. Если бы Кассапа был  родоначальником дзен, то аскеза была бы именно сутью этого направления. Короче, я не верю в эту историю.


Так это и не история, а традиционное дзэнское описание Махакашьяпы и объяснение почему именно он стал первым патриархом. Разумеется, эта фигура не случайно выбрана. Ну и про суть я говорить не берусь, но отличительным признаком является.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну и про суть я говорить не берусь, но отличительным признаком является.


*Отличительным* признаком? Ну не знаю, не знаю. Не вижу, чтобы аскеза в Дзен отличалась особой суровостью по отношению к аскезе в Тхераваде, например. По-моему, так наоборот.

----------

Жека (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> *Отличительным* признаком? Ну не знаю, не знаю. Не вижу, чтобы аскеза в Дзен отличалась особой суровостью по отношению к аскезе в Тхераваде, например. По-моему, так наоборот.


Так про аскезу я и не писал, писал про "суровую и самоотверженную практику". Но монахи, которые аскетические практики делают, сейчас в дзэн встречаются. Выше я ссылку давал.

----------

Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Суровая и самоотверженная практика не является сутью дзен. Если бы Кассапа был  родоначальником дзен, то аскеза была бы именно сутью этого направления. Короче, я не верю в эту историю.


Насколько я понимаю эту историю, суть ее в том, что Махакассапа является первым, кому Будда передал дхарму "по-дзенски" т.е. не опираясь на слова и описания. Я сомневаюсь в правдивости истории с цветком, но вот Зом упомянул сутты, где говорится, что Будда только Махакассапе дал свою одежду, что в дзен, наряду с чашей для подаяний, являлось символом передачи дхармы до 6-ого Патриарха. Судя по тем же суттам, Махакассапа был одним, если не самым продвинутым учеником Будда, поэтому логично, что в Дзенской традиции еменно ему первому "передали дхарму". Вообще, в дзен традиция передачи дхармы одна из основ всего учения, и я думаю, что нужно было придумать такую историю, как оказывается, близкую к реальности, чтобы придать вес всей идеи.

----------

Дхармананда (09.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013), Степан Т (08.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Зом, Mahasakuludayi sutta у вас переведена?


Это наверное из Мадджхимы. Не, до неё я ещё доберусь только через какое-то время.

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Но монахи, которые аскетические практики делают, сейчас в дзэн встречаются.


Да, вот Хай Дэн не ложился, как пишут, спать - одна из традиционных аскетических практик (последняя в перечне).
Старая статья из какого-то китайского журнала о нем.

----------

Степан Т (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так про аскезу я и не писал, писал про "суровую и самоотверженную практику". Но монахи, которые аскетические практики делают, сейчас в дзэн встречаются. Выше я ссылку давал.


Мы о чем с вами говорим? Вы утверждаете, что родоначальником Дзен был Кассапа. Я отвечаю, что не верю в это, потому что образ Кассапы не выражает сути Дзен. Следовательно, утверждение, что он - родоначальник - абсурдно. Он должен был бы быть дзенским насквозь, в этом случае. А это не так, судя по Канону. При чем здесь аскетические практики, которые встречаются в Дзен? Они везде встречаются.

----------


## sergey

Фёдор, точно образ Маха Кассапы не выражает суть дзен?

----------

Ho Shim (09.08.2013), Поляков (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Фёдор, точно образ Маха Кассапы не выражает суть дзен?


Я не вижу.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

"Окончательная расстановка точек над сутью дзен"  :Wink:

----------

Ho Shim (09.08.2013), Поляков (08.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А Вы думаете возвращаться в РФ? Думаю это был бы тяжелый психологический шок в случае возвращения.
> Читал про Бханте Топпера. Поражаюсь как он там в Питере живет.


Да, сейчас гаечки начинают подзакручивать. Такого раньше не было. В Москве уже два раза патруль останавливал, интересовались одеждой, наличием религиозной литературы, целью нахождения и т.п. А позавчера вечером помогал вешать полки, так соседи вызвали милицию. Составили протокол. Чуть в суд не передали его. Но потом видимо вид монашеской чивары сыграл роль и протокол отправили в корзину.

----------

Al Tolstykh (08.08.2013), AndyZ (08.08.2013), Styeba (09.08.2013), Tong Po (08.08.2013), Zom (08.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Денис Евгеньев (08.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.08.2013), Дмитрон (08.08.2013), Дхармананда (09.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, сейчас гаечки начинают подзакручивать. Такого раньше не было. В Москве уже два раза патруль останавливал, интересовались одеждой, наличием религиозной литературы, целью нахождения и т.п. А позавчера вечером помогал вешать полки, так соседи вызвали милицию. Составили протокол. Чуть в суд не передали его. Но потом видимо вид монашеской чивары сыграл роль и протокол отправили в корзину.


Может быть, вам не ходить по улице в монашеской одежде, во избежание неприятностей? Что же делать, раз такие в нашей стране условия? Будда бы понял, я думаю. На ваши убеждения это ведь не повлияет.

----------


## Топпер

> Может быть, вам не ходить по улице в монашеской одежде, во избежание неприятностей? Что же делать, раз такие в нашей стране условия? Будда бы понял, я думаю. На ваши убеждения это ведь не повлияет.


Так тоже нехорошо будет. Монашеская одежда - это, фактически, единственный случай, когда человек может получить благо, даже не общаясь с монахом. Просто от его вида.

----------

Eugeny (08.08.2013), Дхармананда (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Да, сейчас гаечки начинают подзакручивать. Такого раньше не было. В Москве уже два раза патруль останавливал, интересовались одеждой, наличием религиозной литературы, целью нахождения и т.п. А позавчера вечером помогал вешать полки, так соседи вызвали милицию. Составили протокол. Чуть в суд не передали его. Но потом видимо вид монашеской чивары сыграл роль и протокол отправили в корзину.


У тхеравадинов одежда похожа на кришнаитские по цвету. Кришнаиты сами понимаете какой имидж имеют. Вы можете элементы другого цвета добавлять?
Про протокол: сейчас МВД и ФМС по "результатам" гоняют ввиду проводимых операций по выявлению НМ. Вот они и бегают, а все люди с непонятной наружностью у "доброжелателей",т.е. "бдительных граждан" вызывают раздражение. 
А РПЦ сейчас как? Активничает?

----------


## Федор Ф

> "Окончательная расстановка точек над сутью дзен"


Речь не о сути Дзен, а о роли Кассапы в возникновении Дзен

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Да, сейчас гаечки начинают подзакручивать. Такого раньше не было. В Москве уже два раза патруль останавливал, интересовались одеждой, наличием религиозной литературы, целью нахождения и т.п. А позавчера вечером помогал вешать полки, так соседи вызвали милицию. Составили протокол. Чуть в суд не передали его. Но потом видимо вид монашеской чивары сыграл роль и протокол отправили в корзину.


Терпите, Бханте Топпер! Вы нам ОЧЕНЬ нужны, именно как монах, и именно в России!

----------

Al Tolstykh (08.08.2013), Eugeny (08.08.2013), Styeba (09.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Вы утверждаете, что родоначальником Дзен был Кассапа.


Я рассказываю вам как о нем говорится в дзэнской традиции. Насколько образ жесткого монаха-медитатора перекликается с образом аскета из ПК, судить вам. 




> Он должен был бы быть дзенским насквозь


В смысле, околесицу нести все время? Обычно это имеют в виду, когда говорят "дзэнский" )) Но это оффтоп здесь.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Терпите, Бханте Топпер! Вы нам ОЧЕНЬ нужны, именно как монах, и именно в России!


Но как-то разумно следует терпеть, не подвергая себя опасности. Что теперь, на костер человека отправить ради того, что он нам нужен?

----------

Zom (08.08.2013), Жека (09.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В смысле, околесицу нести все время? Обычно это имеют в виду, когда говорят "дзэнский" )) Но это оффтоп здесь.


Нет, я не имел в виду околесицу. Я уважаю Дзен. Я имел в виду особое дзенское мироощущение.

----------


## Топпер

> У тхеравадинов одежда похожа на кришнаитские по цвету. Кришнаиты сами понимаете какой имидж имеют. Вы можете элементы другого цвета добавлять?


Вообще у нас одежда и по покрою и по цвету совсем другие. Но это если человек хочет различать. А если не хочет - тут цвет менять бесполезно.



> Про протокол: сейчас МВД и ФМС по "результатам" гоняют ввиду проводимых операций по выявлению НМ. Вот они и бегают, а все люди с непонятной наружностью у "доброжелателей",т.е. "бдительных граждан" вызывают раздражение.


Возможно, что так.



> А РПЦ сейчас как? Активничает?


Напрямую - нет. А косвенно - вы же видите, что в стране происходит.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Tong Po (08.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.08.2013), Дмитрон (08.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Но как-то разумно следует терпеть, не подвергая себя опасности. Что теперь, на костер человека отправить ради того, что он нам нужен?


Да, Бханте Топпер, насколько я могу судить, благоразумием и отличается. Просто без собственного российского монаха совсем не то станет...У меня чувство гордости за Тхераваду возникает при мысли, что у нас есть такой самоотверженный монах!

----------

Kittisaro (08.08.2013), Styeba (09.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Что касается аскезы и гордости, сейчас попалась сутта где Будда говорит о том какой человек "настоящий", а какой "не-настоящий". МН113.

Не-настоящий человек, уйдя из дома в бездомную жизнь, восхвалят себя и принижает других по отношению к: родословной, известности, получению даны, знанию Дхаммы, знанию Дисциплины, лесному житью, ношению обносков, питанию подояниями, житью у подножья деревьев, житью на кладбище, житью на открытом воздухе, постоянному сидению, ко сну на любой постели, питанию раз в день, 4 рупа джханам, 4 арупа джханам.

----------


## Нико

> Что касается аскезы и гордости, сейчас попалась сутта где Будда говорит о том какой человек "настоящий", а какой "не-настоящий". МН113.
> 
> Не-настоящий человек, уйдя из дома в бездомную жизнь, восхвалят себя и принижает других по отношению к: родословной, известности, получению даны, знанию Дхаммы, знанию Дисциплины, лесному житью, ношению обносков, питанию подояниями, житью у подножья деревьев, житью на кладбище, житью на открытом воздухе, постоянному сидению, ко сну на любой постели, питанию раз в день, 4 рупа джханам, 4 арупа джханам.



А настоящий что делает?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А настоящий что делает?


Всё тоже самое только не восхваляет себя и не принижает других.

----------

Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Всё тоже самое только не восхваляет себя и не принижает других.


И это правильно!

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> И это правильно!


По настоящему! )

Кстати, забыл уточнить, из этой же сутты - исключительно "настоящий" человек может достич Прекращения восприятия и чувств. 
Так же, только Не-взвращающийся и Арахант могут достич Прекращения восприятий и чувств.

----------


## Нико

> По настоящему! )
> 
> Кстати, забыл уточнить, из этой же сутты - исключительно "настоящий" человек может достич Прекращения восприятия и чувств. 
> Так же, только Не-взвращающийся и Арахант могут достич Прекращения восприятий и чувств.


http://www.languagetool.org/ru/

Алексей, воспользуйтесь вот этим, что ли.....

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А Вы думаете возвращаться в РФ? Думаю это был бы тяжелый психологический шок в случае возвращения.
> Читал про Бханте Топпера. Поражаюсь как он там в Питере живет.


Вообще после всех этих историй думаешь, какая прекрасная страна Тайланд, Бирма,  Ланка, сколько поддержки чужим, по сути, людям: хочешь стать монахом - вэлкам, хочешь медитировать мирянином - вэлкам.
А сами азиаты приезжают в Россию и что встречают? Угрозы, нацистов, ножи. Мне ланкийские монахи рассказывали, как их обижают в метро (кришнаиты, сектанты), сколько злости, что могут избить спокойно. 
Даже себе представить трудно, чтобы например РПЦ разрешила азиатским паломникам- христианам бесплатно у нее получать посвящение и жить месяцами в монастырях мирянам, обеспечивая всем - едой, жильем, лекарствами.
Респект буддийским странам.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Thaitali (09.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Дмитрон (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Респект буддийским странам.


А Вы не думаете, что в прошлой жизни жили в буддийской стране?

----------


## Жека

> А Вы не думаете, что в прошлой жизни жили в буддийской стране?


Я вообще стараюсь о прошлых жизнях не думать, а то такого можно напридумывать ))

----------

Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Дмитрон (09.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я вообще стараюсь о прошлых жизнях не думать, а то такого можно напридумывать ))


Ну например эффекта дежавю вы не чувствуете на Ланке?

----------


## sergey

> Даже себе представить трудно, чтобы например РПЦ разрешила азиатским паломникам- христианам бесплатно у нее получать посвящение и жить месяцами в монастырях мирянам, обеспечивая всем - едой, жильем, лекарствами.


Не знаю, как сейчас, а в 90 годы так и бывало: человек мог приехать и жить, в статусе богомольца. Только нужно было работать после первого дня на послушаниях (как и все монахи и послушники). Я в один год в 90-ых дважды приезжал и жил в Оптиной пустыни.

----------

Thaitali (09.08.2013), Степан Т (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (09.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не знаю, как сейчас, а в 90 годы так и бывало: человек мог приехать и жить, в статусе богомольца. Только нужно было работать после первого дня на послушаниях (как и все монахи и послушники). Я в один год в 90-ых дважды приезжал и жил в Оптиной пустыни.


АЗИАТСКИЙ человек?

----------

Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну например эффекта дежавю вы не чувствуете на Ланке?


Да, и не только на Ланке, в Индии очень сильный этот эффект. Мне после Индии как раз все "снесло", кстати. Было ощущение, что я приехала домой и непонятно, почему должна уехать.
Ощущение чего- то бесконечно родного.

----------

Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Дмитрон (09.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

Я думаю, что и азиатский православный если приедет, то сможет. Только нужно будет какие-то организационные вопросы решить. Там например жили люди вышедшие из заключения, которым видимо некуда было податься - требования к ним были, как и ко всем - ходить на службы в храм и работать на послушаниях.
И потом - это же вопрос и опыта. Иностранцы в Таиланд и на Ланку давно приезжают в монастыри, это уже организовано. Если бы в монастыри РПЦ приезжало много иностранцев, тоже наверное процедура была бы простой.

----------

Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Да, и не только на Ланке, в Индии очень сильный этот эффект. *Мне после Индии как раз все "снесло", кстати.* Было ощущение, что я приехала домой и непонятно, почему должна уехать.
> Ощущение чего- то бесконечно родного.


Понятно.
Аналогично.
Я вообще боюсь еще раз в Индию ехать. Боюсь, что совсем снесет по поводу религии крышу.)))
Первый месяц в России после Индии был шоком.

----------

Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я думаю, что и азиатский православный если приедет, то сможет. Только нужно будет какие-то организационные вопросы решить.


Видел интервью главного православного России.
Там он говорил о восточнославянских народах и роли православия в их культуре.
Он забыл сказать про греков, которые не славяне.

----------

Топпер- (09.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Если бы в монастыри РПЦ приезжало много иностранцев, тоже наверное процедура была бы простой.


Ну если бы да кабы. А любой европеец может приехать в буддийскую страну и бесплатно жить во вполне приличных условиях, абсолютно бесплатно. Ему хороший учитель скажет: твоя практика - лучшая нам награда. Это истинная щедрость и добродетель.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну если бы да кабы. А любой европеец может приехать в буддийскую страну и бесплатно жить во вполне приличных условиях, абсолютно бесплатно. Ему хороший учитель скажет: твоя практика - лучшая нам награда. Это истинная щедрость и добродетель.


А у них есть традиция "добровольного донэйшн" уже после обучения как у тибетской школы?

----------


## sergey

> Ну если бы да кабы. А любой европеец может приехать в буддийскую страну и бесплатно жить во вполне приличных условиях, абсолютно бесплатно. Ему хороший учитель скажет: твоя практика - лучшая нам награда. Это истинная щедрость и добродетель.


Нет необходимости ехать в Таиланд или на Шри Ланку, чтобы увидеть щедрость и добродетель. В русской православной церкви, о которой _вы написали_, это найти совсем нетрудно.

----------

Степан Т (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (09.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Нет необходимости ехать в Таиланд или на Шри Ланку, чтобы увидеть щедрость и добродетель. В русской православной церкви, о которой вы написали, это найти совсем нетрудно.


Давайте не будем передергивать. Я написала совершенно конкретную вещь: о том, что любой из нас вэлкам в ЮВА для медитации, а любой из ЮВА не вэлкам для РПЦ в случае его христианизации. Это факт, и вы его подтвердили.
Абстрактные размышления о щедрости в РПЦ - увольте, я не хочу ввязываться в абстрактные беседы, тем более это совсем не в тему.

----------

Топпер- (09.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А у них есть традиция "добровольного донэйшн" уже после обучения как у тибетской школы?


Конечно, они на это и существуют, но это всегда на твое усмотрение.

----------

Дмитрон (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Давайте не будем передергивать. Я написала совершенно конкретную вещь: о том, что любой из нас вэлкам в ЮВА для медитации, а любой из ЮВА не вэлкам для РПЦ в случае его христианизации. Это факт, и вы его подтвердили.


Это не факт и я это не подтверждал. Я написал, что могут быть организационные проблемы - не знаю, но живя в России, могу предполагать, что, если иностранцы захотят где-то остаться и пожить в России, им придется решить какие-то организационные проблемы. Вот и всё.
А вы написали про это в качестве иллюстрации щедрости и добродетели. Вот я вам про щедрость и добродетель и отвечаю. Так что свои слова про передергивание можете забрать назад.

----------


## Жека

> Это не факт и я это не подтверждал. Я написал, что могут быть организационные проблемы - не знаю, но живя в России, могу предполагать, что, если иностранцы захотят где-то остаться и пожить в России, им придется решить какие-то организационные проблемы. Вот и всё.
> А вы написали про это в качестве иллюстрации щедрости и добродетели. Вот я вам про щедрость и добродетель и отвечаю. Так что свои слова про передергивание можете забрать назад.


Так в чем щедрость- то? В том, что вы что- то предполагаете? Где конкретно места и монастыри для азиатских паломников в РПЦ? Это придумка ваша просто. 
Я вот не предполагаю, а знаю, с чем встречаются тайцы и ланкийцы в Москве и Питере - с нацизмом, презрением и угрозой жизни. Люди тупо пялятся в метро - в лучшем случае, в худшем - могут и ножом пырнуть, как это было в Питере с монахом тайским.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Так в чем щедрость- то?


Вы хотите узнать у примерах щедрости православных? Тут не то, что форума, книг не хватит, чтобы написать.
Вы смешиваете две разные вещи: организационный вопрос о возможности иностранцам легко приехать в монастырь и вопрос о щедрости и добродетели. 




> Я вот не предполагаю, а знаю, с чем встречаются тайцы и ланкийцы в Москве и Питере


Это другой вопрос и рассказывать мне об этом не обязательно - я здесь живу.

Впрочем, спорить дальше не буду, если вам хочется рассуждать на тему: "как плохо в России и хорошо в Таиланде/Шри Ланке", пожалуйста.

----------

Ритл (09.08.2013), Степан Т (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (09.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Нет необходимости ехать в Таиланд или на Шри Ланку, чтобы увидеть щедрость и добродетель. В русской православной церкви, о которой _вы написали_, это найти совсем нетрудно.


ой ли?

пуси райт?

я когда, свою шестимесячную дочку крестила (о чем жалею), то на меня священник так зарычал, а то ведь я ее неправильно держу, что я ребенка чуть не уронила ( я вам из личного опыта с ходу с десяток могу таких мелких примеров добродетели от самых разных представителей РПЦ привести, а настоящих не могу :Frown:

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Вы хотите узнать у примерах щедрости православных? Тут не то, что форума, книг не хватит, чтобы написать.


наши люди ,по большей части, православные и среди них и порядочных много, и щедрых...

----------

Степан Т (09.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Всё-таки давайте вернёмся ближе к обсуждаемой теме. Обсуждение православия здесь офф-топ.

----------

sergey (09.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Дмитрон (09.08.2013), Нико (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (09.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

*Во Вьетнаме нашли отца и сына, 40 лет проживших в джунглях*
09 августа 2013

http://www.gazeta.ru/social/video/vo...hunglyah.shtml

----------

